# Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?



## mike_w (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
eine Frage beschäftigt mich schon länger und soll hier nicht wieder zu einer C&R Diskussion ausarten.
Ich frage micht, ob der Angler in der Lage ist, dem Fischbestand eines Gewässers erheblichen Schaden zuzufügen. Ich sehe ständig, dass deswegen viele unsinnige C&R Streitgespräche geführt werden, die alle unfruchtbar und verletzend sind. Es wäre schön, mal objektiv darüber nachzudenken, wovon der Fischbestand abhängt und ob der Angler überhaupt einen nennenswerten Einfluss hat. Gibt



*Dazu leiten mich folgende Überlegungen:
Pro:*
 - gigantische Fänge an jahrelang unbefischten (und unbesetzten) Gewässern-> einmalig so viele Großfische wie in vielen zusammengerechneten Jahren danach nicht mehr. Nach einem Angeljahr dann eine sehr wenig effektive Angelei.

 - gewaltiger Rückgang der Zanderbestände am Rhein, als der Fisch essbar wurde und die Buhenfelder täglich beangelt wurden.

- Aussage von Dr. Staas (Rheinfischereigenossenschaft), dass ein starker selektiver Angeldruck am Rhein auf Zander besteht und daher der Zanderbestand leiden könnte.

 - ständiges Wiederfangen von (Groß)Karpfen über viele Jahre. Anscheinend fangen wenige Karpfenangler jedes Jahr den gesamten Großkarpfenbestand eines Gewässer mindestens einmal.

 - Aussage von Olivier Portrat, dass er alleine in seinem Boot über 1000 Großwelse (über 35kg) in 3 Jahren am Po fing. Geschätzter Bestand ca. 3000-5000Großwelse in den letzten 300 Pokilometern . 

 - sehr viel bessere Hechtfänge in Releasegewässern (Gewässer in Holland gegenüber Gewässern im Ruhrgebiet).

- Aussage von Prof. Arlinghaus ("Der unterschätzte Angler"), dass Angler je nach Gewässertyp bis über 50% des Gesamtbestandes bestimmter Fischarten entnehmen.


*Kontra:*
 - sehr große Vermehrungsrate bei Fische. -> viel Entnahme= große Reproduktion.

 - Mindestmaße so, dass jeder Fisch mindestens einmal laichen   konnte.

 - keine extrem große Effektivität beim Angeln (kein Vergleich zur Netzfischerei).

 - nicht jeder Fisch wird entnommen, immer mehr Releaser. 

 - viele Stellen sind unzugänglich und nicht befischbar (keine Bootangelei, Naturschutz- Laichgebiete, Privatgrundstücke ....)


*Pro oder Kontra*
- Gewässer werden gehegt, d.h. in der Regel besetzt (ob dem Gewässer damit mehr geschadet oder genutzt wird, lass ich mal dahingestellt)


Würde mich freuen, wenn sich besonders Gewässerfachleute melden würden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Eine immer wieder  - wie Du ja leider auch schon bemerkt hast - eher von Anglern als von Fachleuten (Fischwirte, Fischereibiologen) geführte Diskussion. 

Ob man dabei Olivier Portrat zu "Fachleuten" zählen sollte, lass ich mal dahingestellt. Wenn aber jemand u. a. auch davon lebt, große Fänge medienwirksam zu verbreiten, habe ich zumindest mal grundsätzliche Zweifel an veröffentlichten Zahlen (keine Unterstellung, diese können selbstverständlich trotzdem stimmen, haben aber auch in meinen Augen keinerlei wissenschaftliche Aussagekraft).

Wobei wohl einiges ins Reich der Spekulation verwiesen werden kann. So z. B. der Zanderrückgang im Rhein, der wohl defintiv weniger mit Angeldruck sondern eher mit der Veränderung des Gewässers (klarer, sauberer, dadurch andere Nahrungstruktur etc.) zu tun haben dürfte, nach allem was man von wissenshaftlicher Seite hört.

Daher kommt auch der Hecht wieder besser auf. Ob das wie in Deinem Beispiel in Holand am releasen liegt, oder schlicht daran dass der Hecht in den dortigen Poldergewässern (mehr Struktur) besser zurechtkommt, sollte man mal klären.

Denn dieser Punkt stimmt zumindest mal grundsätzlich und wird Dir jeder Fischereibiologe und Fischwirt bestätigen:


> - sehr große Vermehrungsrate bei Fische. -> viel Entnahme= große Reproduktion.



Oder anders gesagt:
Um die volle Produktionskraft eines Gewässers auszunutzen (also möglichst viele Kilo Biomasse pro Hektar Gewässer und Jahr zu produzieren) MUSS entnommen werden.

Dass Biomasse nicht immer gleich Fisch sein muss, und Fisch nicht immer gleich von Anglern bevorzugte Fischarten ist dabei der andere Punkt.

Das bedeutet dass Angler in bestimmten Gewässern sicherlich eine anglerisch interessante Fischart über das Maß hinaus dezimierern können (das hängt aber stark von der Gewässergröße ab, je größer desto unbdenklicher. Ebenso von den jeweiligen Laichmöglichkeiten, Nahrungsgrundlage aber auch Gefahren wie Wasserkraftwerke, verbaute Flüße und Aufstiege etc. ab).

Dem Bestand/Biomasse insgesamt werden sie kaum was anhaben können.

Viel mehr als durch die Entnahme durch Angler dürften Fischbestände durch falschen Besatz der Verieine/Bewirtschafter leiden. Da man davon ausgehen kann (s.o., gewisse Gewässergröße vorausgesetzt), dass das Potential an Produktivität in der Natur IMMER ausgeschöpft wird, bringt  ein Besatz IMMER nicht mehr Produktivität, sondern zuerst mal eine Verschiebung innerhalb des Artenspektrums. Auch das kann dann durchaus dazu führen, dass bestimmte Arten dann eher darunter leiden (oft sogar die, welche gefördert/besetzt werden sollen, durch dann übermäßige Nahrungs- bzw. auch Platzkonkurrenz).

Dass Angler dagegen in kleineren Gewässern sehr wohl durch übermäßige Entnahme Fischbestände runterbringen können, ist sicherlich unbestritten. Wobei dann auch immer die Relation 
Gewässergröße : Zahl der Angler/Angel/Entnahmedruck
zu beachten ist.

Wenn an einem 1 Hektartümpel nur 1 oder 2 Angler regelmäßig angeln/entnehmen, ist das sicherlich was anderes als wenn an einem 5 Hektar Teich 30 oder 40 Angler regelmäßig unterwegs sind und auch entnehmen.

Oder anders gesagt:
Man kann zu diesem Thema schlicht keine allgemeingültige Aussage treffen.

Auch wenn das sowohl die Anhänger der c+r - Fraktion das genauso gerne hätten wie die Anhänger der Entnahmefraktion - und das dann ja auch bei jeder (un)möglichen Gelegenheit z. B. hier im Forum pauschalisieren und anzubringen versuchen.

Das kann nur für jedes Gewässer und jede Fischart im Einzelfall bestimmt werden und bräuchte dann auch jedesmal entsprechend langjährige Forschung mit gesicherten Zahlen...


----------



## Forellenzemmel (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Selbst bei meinen kleinen Tümpeln (ca. 25 * 7) gelingt es mir nicht, diese "leerzufischen"... und das bei Regenbogenforellen die sich nicht eigenständig vermehren. Man läßt den Teich ab, erwartet vielleicht zwei Exemplare und hat auf einmal ein Dutzend!
Selbst bei einem Horrorzenario - Anglerstühle dicht an dicht, 3 Ruten ausgelegt, 24 Stunden am Tag - wird dieses meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach an größeren Gewässern mit großer Artenvielfalt kaum bis wenig ausmachen.
Der kommerzielle Fischfang allerdings, ist durchaus in der Lage diverse Gewässer, man denke da z.B. an die Nordsee, wirklich plattzufischen... der gemeine Angler kann dies nicht!
Zum Thema Schaden zufügen: Das können die Angler - manchmal ganz schön gruselig... fängt am Parkplatz an, geht weiter rücksichtslos durch die Böschung und endet mit hinterlassenem Müll am Ufer... der dann irgendwann im Wasser ist.

Stefan


----------



## Walstipper (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Mal ein Gegengedanke: Können Friedfischangler durch Nährstoffeintrag (Anfüttern) ein Gewässer ertragreicher machen? 

Kennt ihr solche Fälle?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



> Mal ein Gegengedanke: Können Friedfischangler durch Nährstoffeintrag (Anfüttern) ein Gewässer ertragreicher machen?


Gilt genau das gleiche wie für die Entnahme:
Kommt aufs jeweilige Gewässer mit allen Umständen an.

Das kann zu mehr Ertrag genauso führen wie zum umkippen eines Gewässers...


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Das ist wohl in hohem Maße abhängig von der Größe des Gewässers. In einem kleinen Bach, in dem die Fischzahl begrenzt, die Einstellplätze zählbar ist der "Ertrag" sicher begrenzt und muß jedes Jahr durch Besatz gesichert werden.

Je größer das Gewässer ist, desto mehr für Angler unzugängliche Plätze gibt es und desto weniger wird der Fisch subjektiv beeinträchtigt. Weniger Fische bedeuten ja auch nicht automatisch einen Schaden für die Population. Der Konkurrenzdruck wird geringer und das Nahrungsangebot wird größer. 

Dazu kommen eben massive Umweltveränderungen in den letzten Jahren. In der Elbe ist der Zanderbestand auch zurückgegangen, aber dafür die Artenvielfalt gestiegen. In und Hamburg gibt es Welse, Barben, Schnäpel..., möglicherweise ist die Individuendichte der Zander gesunken, aber gleichzeitig die I-Dichte anderer Arten gestiegen.
Das Thema ist wohl reichlich komplex.


----------



## Herby777 (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Hallo,

okay weicht ein wenig vom Thema ab, aber dennoch interessiert es mich.

Gibt es denn gesicherte Studien dass z.B. der zanderbestand an Rhein und Elbe abgenommen hat? Ich meine jetzt nicht subjektive Beobachtungen aufgrund der eigenen Fänge, sondern belegbare Studien.

Es ist doch zumindest öfter mal in der Diskusion dass zumindest Hechte einen Teil ihrer Erfahrungen an die nächste Generation weitergeben. Sei es durch gene oder zuschauen der kleinen. Kann es nicht einfach sein dass die Fische einfach schlauer werden und nicht mehr so oft beißen?

Sei es dass sie die typischen Kunstköder kennen oder sich einfach Plätze suchen wo die Gefahr kleiner ist - zum Beispiel im Strom bleiben.

Ich höre und lese zwar immer wieder dass der Bestand abnimmt, aber weitere Erklärungen fehlen dann.

Viele Grüße
Herby


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



> Ich höre und lese zwar immer wieder dass der Bestand abnimmt, aber weitere Erklärungen fehlen dann.


Einfacher Grund:
Wenn Angler schlechter fangen ist es im Normalfall IMMER der schlechter gewordene Bestand und nicht das anglerische (Nicht)Können....


----------



## Dart (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Leerfischen sicher net...nachhaltig schädigen allemal.
@thomas
Polder=Strucktur? Nööö, nackte Gräben mit Einheitstiefe, die nur von Verbauungen alle paar Kilometer unterbrochen werden.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Forellenzemmel (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das ist wohl in hohem Maße abhängig von der Größe des Gewässers. In einem kleinen Bach, in dem die Fischzahl begrenzt, die Einstellplätze zählbar ist der "Ertrag" sicher begrenzt und muß jedes Jahr durch Besatz gesichert werden.


 
Sinnvoller wäre es den kleinen Bach gewähren zu lassen... die Natur selber ist besser als jegliche Besatzmaßnahme... zumindest kommt dann kein Unsinn rein! 
Ist natürlich Utopie, ein kleiner Bach wird wirklich leergefischt, da können wir uns einen Knoten in den Hintern machen, es ist so wie es ist!
Aber in grösseren Gewässern wird der Angler sicherlich weniger "Schaden" anrichten als Fischreiher und Kormoran.
Das Wort _Schaden _habe ich bewußt in Anführungszeichen gesetzt...

Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



> nachhaltig schädigen allemal.


Was heißt "schädigen"?
"Schaden" entsteht letztlich nur für die Angler, die sich auf eine bestimmte Fischart spezialisiert haben und sich nicht auf sich immer ändernde Umstände (durch was auch immer, Klima, Wassersauberkeit etc.) einstellen wollen...



> Polder=Strucktur? Nööö, nackte Gräben mit Einheitstiefe, die nur von Verbauungen alle paar Kilometer unterbrochen werden.


Immer gut zu wissen, da war ich halt noch nie..


----------



## Forellenzemmel (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was heißt "schädigen"?
> "Schaden" entsteht letztlich nur für die Angler, die sich auf eine bestimmte Fischart spezialisiert haben und sich nicht auf sich immer ändernde Umstände (durch was auch immer, Klima, Wassersauberkeit etc.) einstellen wollen...


 

Uuups, jetzt wird fast schon philosophisch - definiere mal das Wort Schaden aus einem nichtmenschlichem Betrachtungswinkel!

Aber wo Du Recht hast... dem Fisch ist es letzlich wohl Jacke wie Buchse ob er C&R wird, in der Pfanne landet oder womöglich gar nicht existiert...

Stefan


----------



## Dart (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was heißt "schädigen"?
> "Schaden" entsteht letztlich nur für die Angler, die sich auf eine bestimmte Fischart spezialisiert haben und sich nicht auf sich immer ändernde Umstände (durch was auch immer, Klima, Wassersauberkeit etc.) einstellen wollen.....


Da könnten wir jetzt stundenlang diskutieren beim leggeren Veltins:q, das führt zu weit.
Der Wels ist ja auch nur der Feind der Anglervereine bzw. Verbände, weil seine natürlichen Fressfeinde vermehrt entnommen werden.
Der Ottonormalangler der ab und zu mal einen Fisch fängt der dann auch verwertert wird, kann sicher keinen Schaden anrichten.
Der Spezi der 200-300 Zander im Jahr fängt, und die womöglich entnimmt schädigt den Bestand auf Dauer (er ist ja womöglich nicht der einzige, zumindest für ne kurze Dauer)
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Forellenzemmel (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Dart schrieb:


> Da könnten wir jetzt stundenlang diskutieren beim leggeren Veltins:q,
> Gruss Reiner#h


 
Mach ich auch gleich, hab ne Planwagenfahrt vor mir... wird aber wohl Krombacher geben, seis drum!
Bin ja mal gespannt was unser Dreamteam Fischpaule und Foolish Farmer zu der Sache sagen - eigentlich hat sich der Themenstarter eher an die "Experten" unter uns gewandt...
Sollte aber niemanden davon abhalten hier seine Meinung kundzutun - schöne Diskussion#6


----------



## Dart (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Bin ja mal gespannt was unser Dreamteam Fischpaule und Foolish Farmer zu der Sache sagen - eigentlich hat sich der Themenstarter eher an die "Experten" unter uns gewandt...
> Sollte aber niemanden davon abhalten hier seine Meinung kundzutun - schöne Diskussion#6


Nan, na ,na |rolleyes habe von beiden schon super Postings gelesen, so wie ich auch von Beiden und *Deinereiner* und *Meinereiner* Schrott gelesen habe:q 
Nimm mal ein bisserl Wind aus den Segeln|rolleyes
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Um eine Fischart zu dezimieren müssen 

a.) mehr Fische entnommen werden, als durch die natürliche Reproduktion nachwachsen. Ein Ausgleich kann u.U. durch Besatz geschaffen werden. Je größer ein Gewässer, um so unwahrscheinlicher ist die Dezimierung durch Angler und um so sinnloser ist Besatz.

b.) eine bestimmte Fischart ( z.B.Karpfen, Regenbogenforelle ) übermäßig besetzt werden, oder " Sportarten " eingebracht werden die keinen natürlichen Bestand in dem Gewässer haben ( Wels, fremde Fischarten allgemein ). Was ja letztlich auch ein Einfluß der Angler ist und m.E. wesentlich größere " Schäden " anrichtet, als die Entnahme. 

An einem Gewässer wie dem Rhein ist eine Dezimierung durch die Entnahme durch Angler sicher nicht möglich. Alleine durch die enorme Wasserfläche, die wesentlich mehr und z.T. unbefischbare Stellplätze bietet, als der Angler von der Oberfläche aus erkennen mag. Starker Befischungsdruck kann möglicherweise die Zahl der Fische in einem Teilbereich ( Buhne, Hafen ) temporär beeinflussen, ist für den Gesamtbestand aber absolut irrelevant. Die " leergefischten " Bereiche würden nach kurzer Zeit neu besiedelt werden. 

Zum Thema Holland. 
Der Bestand eines Gewässers muß nicht zwingend an abwechslungsreichen Strukturen festgemacht werden. Ich denke schon, dass die Polder dem Hecht hervorragende Existenzmöglichkeiten bieten. Wäre das nicht so, würde sich der Bestand auch ohne Zutun der Angler dezimieren, heißt anpassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



> Der Spezi der 200-300 Zander im Jahr fängt, und die womöglich entnimmt schädigt den Bestand auf Dauer (er ist ja womöglich nicht der einzige, zumindest für ne kurze Dauer)


Wie jede Zahl schlicht gewässerabhängig und so pauschal behauptet daher schlicht falsch..



> Der Wels ist ja auch nur der Feind der Anglervereine bzw. Verbände, weil seine natürlichen Fressfeinde vermehrt entnommen werden.


Interessante Anmerkung dazu:
Bei uns am Neckar soll jeder Wels raus, es gibt weder Schonzeit noch Schonmaß. Selbst nachtangeln (sonst bei uns verboten) ist auf Waller erlaubt..

Dementsprechend viel kommt natürlich auch raus.....

Das interessanteste dabei:
Der Bestand scheint durch die Entnahme eher zu- als abzunehmen...

ACHTUNG:
Auch dafür habe ich keine wissenschaftlichen Zahlen, sondern kann das nur vom Gefühl her behaupten. Ich mache das auch nicht an eigenen Fängen oder den Fängen von Wallerspezis fest, denn da kann durch fortschreitende Spezialisierung selbstverständlich der Effekt eintreten, dass auch bei abnehmendem Bestand mehr Waller von den Spezis gefangen werden würden..

Fest mache ich das an der Zahl der Beifänge beim Naturköderangeln auf Zander (Fetzen, Köfi), Karpfen (Boilie, Pellets) oder Aal (Wurm) anderer Angler, mit denen man spricht. 

Nicht nur dass immer mehr Große von Spezis gefangen werden (siehe auch Fangmeldungen, alleine 2 Waller über 2 Meter in Heilbronn dieses Frühjahr praktisch am gleichen Platz, auf der gleichen Strecke kamen noch viele über 1,50m raus (und das seit Jahren und nicht einmalig, auf einer relativ kleinen Strecke wo die im Frühjahr immer zu den Laichplätzen ziehen)), sondern vor allem an der immensen Zahl mittlerer und kleiner Waller die "nebenbei" als Beifang gelandet werden..

Die Aalangler sind nur noch am fluchen...

Wäre mal ne interessante Geschichte, wenn man statt dessen die Waller mal ne Zeit voll schonen würde (was ich als Wallerspinner zwar nicht hoffe, aber zu interessanten Ergebnissen führen könnte..)..


----------



## mike_w (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Interessant finde ich die Aussage der temporären Beeinflussung.
Einfaches Beispiel: Es gibt bei uns ein Hafengebiet am Rhein, in dem nicht gefischt werden darf. Es hat schon hohe Geldstrafen gegeben. 

Trotzdem haben Angler im aktuellen Jahr diese Stelle neu entdeckt. Die Fänge sind phänomenal gewesen. Viele Großzander von 80-110cm, reichlich Aale und einige Welse. Fische, die man in dieser Zahl und Menge sonst nicht mehr an legalen Stellen fangen kann. Nachdem einige Wochen sehr gut gefangen wurde, gingen die Fänge merklich zurück und die Zahl der Angler stieg. Jetzt ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Ordnungsbehörden eingreifen und wieder lange Zeit Ruhe im Schacht ist.
Haben die Angler nun den Fischbestand an dieser Stelle stark dezimiert? Was ist mir ähnlich strukturierten Becken, wo jeden Tag gefischt wird? Sind die Fisch dort immer noch, nur klüger geworden?
Am Rhein, zumindest dort wo ich fische, sehe ich als Ansitzangler mehrmals täglich Kunstköderangler, die auf Zander unterwegs sind. Fangen diese mehr, als nachkommt? Wenn es aber so wäre, müsste der Friedfischbestand doch explodieren. Allerdings fängt man kaum noch Kleinfische und Verbuttung ist nicht ansatzweise eine Spur zu sehen. Wo gehen diese Kleinfische hin.

Was wäre, wenn alle Bolieangler jeden Karpfen entnehmen würde (Beispiel 30ha See)? (die Fische werden of mehrmals jährlich gefangen). Würde der Karpfenbestand merklich abnehmen oder würden genug nachkommen? Würde sich die Durchschnittsgröße nachhaltig ändern? 

Was wäre, wenn man z.B. in Spanien jeden Wels entnehmen würde? Würde der legendäre Großwelsbestand herausgeangelt werden oder wurden die freiwerdenen Plätze sofort durch die nächste Generation ersetzt werden, so dass sich nichts ändert? Oder würden nur kleine Welse stärker aufkommen und die Großen endgültig verschwinden?

Ich finde diese Fragen sauschwer und bringen mein bislang einfachen Denkstrukturen ziemlich zum Schwimmen. Ich bin noch nicht mal sicher, ob überhaupt solche Studien existieren bzw. durchführbar sind.


----------



## Dart (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



mike_w schrieb:


> Einfaches Beispiel: Es gibt bei uns ein Hafengebiet am Rhein, in dem nicht gefischt werden darf. Es hat schon hohe Geldstrafen gegeben.
> 
> Trotzdem haben Angler im aktuellen Jahr diese Stelle neu entdeckt. Die Fänge sind phänomenal gewesen. Viele Großzander von 80-110cm, reichlich Aale und einige Welse. Fische, die man in dieser Zahl und Menge sonst nicht mehr an legalen Stellen fangen kann.


Schade genug das Gierhälse nicht die Finger von gesperrten Gebieten lassen, und ein gutes Beispiel wie es auch sein kann wenn kein Befischungsdruck da ist, oder im optimalsten Fall, nur selektiv entnommen würde.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



mike_w schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich die Aussage der temporären Beeinflussung.
> Einfaches Beispiel: Es gibt bei uns ein Hafengebiet am Rhein, in dem nicht gefischt werden darf. Es hat schon hohe Geldstrafen gegeben.
> 
> Trotzdem haben Angler im aktuellen Jahr diese Stelle neu entdeckt. Die Fänge sind phänomenal gewesen. Viele Großzander von 80-110cm, reichlich Aale und einige Welse. Fische, die man in dieser Zahl und Menge sonst nicht mehr an legalen Stellen fangen kann.
> ...


 
Ich halte solche Studien an großen Gewässern wie dem Rhein für nicht durchführbar. Ich halte sie aber auch nicht für notwendig. Es reicht m.E. den gesunden Menschenverstand zu bemühen und Logik walten zu lassen. Jeder, der sich an den früheren, enormen Fischreichtum im Rhein erinnern kann, weiß auch wie es damals um die Wasserqualität und den Nährstoffgehalt des Rheins bestellt war. Das es dort zu gravierenden Veränderungen gekommen ist, dürfte jedem klar sein. Dass dies auch und grade Einfluß auf den Fischbestand hat, ist logisch. Natürlich ist der Zanderbestand im Rhein zurückgegangen, aber nicht bedingt durch die Entnahme durch Angler, sondern schlicht und einfach durch eine Veränderung der Lebensumstände. Wels und Rapfen sind aufgekommen und natürlich auch Nahrungskonkurrenten des Zander. Das klarere Wasser und auch die häufigen Frühjahrshochwasser begünstigen den Hecht. 
Dennoch hat und wird sich der Zanderbestand an die für ihn geltenden Bedingungen angepasst, bzw. anpassen. Weniger geeigneter Lebensraum = weniger Zander. Da nutzt es überhaupt nichts, den Zander jetzt besonders zu schützen oder gar mit Besatz zu drohen. Es können sich nicht mehr Fische einer Art entwickeln, als sie sich ernähren und Lebensraum finden können. So gesehen wird durch jeden entnommenen Zander eine " Planstelle " frei für Nachwuchs, der sonst abwandern oder eingehen würde. Für jeden entnommenen Großzander werden sogar zwei oder mehr dieser Planstellen frei. Und auch das hat für den Gesamtbestand - wie bereits mehrfach gesagt - keinerlei übergeordnete Bedeutung.


----------



## Gardenfly (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Ich habe mal in einen alten Angelbuch von einer solchen Problematik gelesen,durch ein neues Gerät wurden den Fischen nur noch ein paar jahre gegeben bis jedes Gewässer leergefangen ist.
Das neue Gerät war die Stationärrolle,und wie man sieht gibt es immer noch Fische,wurden halt vorsichtiger und einige Angelmethoden bringen nichts mehr.


----------



## Fischpaule (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Dart schrieb:


> ... so wie ich auch von Beiden *.....* Schrott gelesen habe:q


Waaaaaas, das kann ja wohl nicht sein... ...aber dazu habe ich ja erst kürzlich was geschrieben....



Welchen Einfluß die Angelei hat, hängt von sehr vielen Faktoren ab und ist ein super komplexes Thema - es gibt einige Publikationen, in denen Schätzungen über das Fangvolumen abgegeben werden - aber es sind halt nur Schätzungen - allerdings würden sich über die Ergebnisse sicher einige Angler wundern

Das ein Gewässer mit allen seinen Fischarten in allen Größenklassen leergefischt werden kann, ist doch sehr unwahrscheinlich (wenn es nicht gerade ein Gartenteich ist |supergri), da selbst stark frequentierte kommerzielle Angelteiche, die nur einmal im Jahr besetzt werden, am Jahresende noch einen erstaunlich hohen Bestand aufzuweisen haben. Was die Schädigung eines Gewässers durch die Angelei angeht, so muss man natürlich erst mal klären, was eine Schädigung darstellt - wenn man eine Größenstrukturveränderung der Fische als Schädigung einordnet, so muss man klar sagen, dass durch die vorwiegend größenselektive Entnahme eine Schädigung auftreten kann (dafür gibt es auch wissenschaftliche Belege) - wobei sich die Angler wie die Wissenschaftler streiten, ob eine Verjüngung des Bestandes überhaupt als Schädigung zu betrachten ist... (halt das bekannte C&R Dilemma)
Die Gefahr, einzelne Arten in ihrem Bestand zu schädigen, ist in der Hinsicht gegeben, das es auch Arten gibt, deren natürliche Reproduktionserfolge gering sind oder auch garnicht erfolgen (zB. Karpfen, Sonnenbarsch, Amur-, Mamor-, Silberkarpfen, Streifenbarsche ect.). Insgesamt ist eine mögliche Veränderung/Schädigung des Fischbestandes extrem Gewässerspezifisch - und dies hat nicht immer auch unbedingt mit der Gewässergröße zu tun.
Das angesprochene "Problem" mit dem verminderten Zanderfang, kann verschiedene Ursachen haben - einerseits ist es schon länger bekannt, dass ein erhöhter Futterfischbestand für zurückgehende Zanderfänge verantwortlich sein kann, zum anderen gibt es tatsächlich auch einen (im Thema schon angesprochenen) Einfluß der Wasserqualität auf die Artzusammensetzung.

Nun möchte ich noch etwas zu der Aussage (der kommerzielle Fang kann Gewässer plattmachen) von Stefan schreiben und mich dabei aber nur auf unsere Binnengewässer beziehen....
Wie weit der Bestand in einem Gewässer duch die kommerzielle Fischerei nachhaltig durch den Fang geschädigt werden kann, hängt sehr stark von der Befischbarkeit ab. Es gab im Rahmen der Intensivierung der Gewässer rund um Berlin und in Mecklenburg viele Untersuchungen darüber, bei denen es sich herrausstellte, das in vielen Gewässern der berufsfischereiliche Rückfang der besetzten Fische auf Grund der schlechten Befischbarkeit unter 10% lag und das der Rückfang durch die intensive Angelfischerei höher war - dies soll aber nicht heißen, dass bei guter fischereilicher Befischbarkeit und einer nicht fachgerechten Bewirtschaftung, nicht erhebliche Schädigungen auftreten können - es ist halt auch extrem Gewässerspezifisch.

Insgesamt kann man aber sicher sagen, dass (wie Ralle24 schon schrieb) eine dauerhafte Entnahme über der Produktivität, egal ob von Anglern oder Fischern, sicher zu einer Schädigung/Veränderung der Fischfauna führt....  

Gruß, der Fischpaule #h


----------



## mike_w (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Habe noch ein Beispiel für eine mögliche Veränderung durch Angler gefunden.
In unserem Vereinssee (25-30ha ->Durchschnitt 2m Tiefe und extrem trüb ) gab es vor ca. 20 Jahren einen gewaltigen Zanderbestand, der lange unentdeckt blieb. Damals fischten die Angler fast nur auf Friedfisch, mit Wurm auf Aal und tagsüber mit lebenden Köderfisch auf Hecht. Außerdem war der See erst 12 Jahre alt und wurde künstlich mit Zandern besetzt.
Als die Methoden zum Zanderfang (Nachtangeln, toter Köderfisch, Gummi) bekannt wurden, haben wir Angler pro Jahr ca. 300Fische (nur die in Fanglisten eingetragenen Fische- ich alleine habe damals ca. 30 pro Jahr entnommen. Der Durchschnitt lag bei über 60cm). 
Das ging ca. 3 Jahre (fast 1000Zander wurden entnommen) gut, bevor die Fänge auf ein Bruchteil, ca. 30-50 Tiere, herunter ging. Seitdem hat es nie wieder diese Spitzenfänge gegeben, obwohl sehr viel Zanderbrut vorhanden ist.

Interessant ist: Als der Zanderbestand so gewaltig war, fing kaum einer kleinere Rotaugen. Der Köfifang war sehr zeitraubend und auch Rotaugen wurden wenig gefangen. Dafür aber Schleien, Satzkarpen usw.
Seitdem die Zanderfänge herunter gegangen sind, fängt man gigantisch viele Rotaugen, aber kaum über 15cm lang. Desweitern fängt man kaum noch Schleien-sobald man füttert sind die Rotaugen da. Allerdings haben wir einen gewaltigen Karpfenbestand-der ja nach den Postings nicht ohne Probleme ist.

Im Rhein dagegen hat mit dem Zanderbestand auch der Kleinfischbestand abgenommen. Also scheinen verschiedene Ursachen für den Rückgang der Zander vorhanden zu sein.
Viele Grüße vom Niederrhein


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Hab das was interessantes aus den Boddengewässern gefunden. Langjährige wissenschaftliche Beobachtungen:

http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cach...df+zander+pro+hektar&hl=de&ct=clnk&cd=3&gl=de

Die haben sehr schwankende Bestände beim Zander, der unter anderem hier auch wissenschaftlich am Eutrophierungsgrad festgemacht wird (wie zur Zeit im Rhein), und da auch bestätigt, dass dem Zander mehr Eutrophierung liegt, dem Hecht weniger. 
Auch den Zusammenhang zwischen Entnahme und Zuwachs bei der Population, genauso wie dass wenn zu viele große Fische drin sind, die Nachwuchsrate abnimmt!!

Auch interessant, dass die eine Nutzungsrate von 30 - 50% des Bestandes angeben, (Untersuchung geht ja über Jahre) bei 3 - 29 erwachsenen Zander pro Hektar:



> Daraus ließ sich weiterhin eine Variation in der Bestandsdichte zwischen 3(1977) und 29 (1983) adulter Individuen pro Hektar ableiten. Die jährliche Nutzungs-rate des fischbaren Teils der Population durch die kommerzielle Fischerei bewegte ich in diesem Zeitraum zwischen 30 und 50 %. *Der Fangertrag steigt mit einer Zunahme der Fischereiintensität bis zu einem gewissen Niveau* (F=1,0), danachtensitätssteigerung keine weitere Ertragserhöhung.



Ebenso interessant daher für fanatische und unreflektierte c+r - Anhänger:


> *Mit steigender Bestandsbiomasse nimmt die jährliche Nachwuchsmenge ab und umgekehrt.* Damit konnte quantitativ bestätigt werden, daß die bei Nahrung-suntersuchungen (WINKLER 1989) beobachtete Kannibalismusrate doch unter bes-timmten Bedingungen eine negative Rückkopplung bewirkt.



Aber darum gings mir eigentlich nicht. Die Untersuchungen zeigen letztlich nur, dass so viele verschiedene Faktoren eine Rolle spielen, dass das alles nicht zu verallgemeinern ist, sondern für qualifizierte Aussagen für jedes einzelne Gewässer langjährig untersucht werden müsste.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Das Beispiel von diesem Gewässer lässt sich so nicht beurteilen, man kann höchstens Mutmaßungen anstellen.
Wie heißt denn dieser Vereinsse und wo liegt er ?

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, das der Erstbesatz viel zu reichlich war. Bei dem von Dir geschilderten guten Futterangebot könnte daher eine ganze Generation übermäßig gut gediehen sein. Da, wie Du schilderst in dieser Zeit auch der Kleinfischbestand zusammengeschrumpft war, könnte es sein, dass die erste Zandergeneration aus Futtermangel auch den eigenen Nachwuchs kurzgehalten hat. Mit dem plötzlichen gezielten Beangeln wurde ein großer Teil dieser Generation abgeschöpft. Die Folge ist ein anwachsen des Kleinfischbestandes und bessere Bedingungen für die Zanderbrut, da weniger Freßfeinde. Möglicherweise ist der Zanderbestand nun dabei, sich auf einen für dieses Gewässer optimalen Bestand einzupendeln. Aber wie gesagt, alles Spekulation.
Wir Angler neigen immer dazu einen Bestand dann als " hervorragend " einzustufen, wenn wir möglichst viele und/oder möglichst große Fische einer Art fangen. Für das Gewässer insgesamt muß das aber nicht zwingend der Fall sein, sondern kann durchaus auch auf eine Überpopulation oder überalterten Bestand hinweisen. Diese muß nicht zwingend zum verbutten der Bestände führen, wie fälschlich immer angenommen wird. 

Nochmal zum Rhein.

Als ich vor weit über 25 Jahren angefangen habe den Rhein zu befischen, gab es wenige Welse, kaum Rapfen, kaum Wollhandkrabben und einen recht kleinen Barbenbestand, aber viele Zander und massenhaft Weißfisch. Ein sicheres Zeichen, dass der Zander es nicht geschafft hat, den Weißfischbestand kurz zu halten.
Heute sind die vorgenannten Arten häufig bis massenhaft vertreten. Alle haben mehr oder weniger die Weißfische, deren Laich und Brut auf der Speisekarte. 
Wir dürfen nie vergessen, dass der Zander nur ein Bestandteil der Artenvielfalt des Rheins ist. Und da es das vielzitierte ökologische Gleichgewicht in Wirklichkeit nicht gibt ( alles ist stets und permanent dem Prozess der Anpassung und Veränderung unterworfen ) müssen Bestandveränderungen einer Art nicht zwingend unnatürliche Gründe ( sprich Eingriff des Anglers ) haben. 
Wir Angler täten besser daran,uns auf die veränderten Bedingungen einzustellen, als der Vergangenheit nachzutrauern. 
Rapfen und Barbe bieten ganz hervorragenden Angelsport ( der Ausdruck sei mir verziehen ). Ich bin fest überzeugt, dass der Rhein einen sehr guten Bestand an Welsen, auch in kapitalen Größen, beherbergt. 
Da viele ja den Zander zurücksetzen, ihn also in erster Linie nicht zum Nahrungserwerb befischen, verwundert das um so mehr. " Sportlich " bringt z.B. die Barbe ein mehrfaches an Drillvergnügen ohne schwieriger zu fangen zu sein. 
Auch der Rapfen verlangt Gerät und Angler so einiges ab. Verglichen damit ist der Zander ein eher lahmer Geselle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



> Wir Angler neigen immer dazu einen Bestand dann als " hervorragend " einzustufen, wenn wir möglichst viele und/oder möglichst große Fische einer Art fangen. Für das Gewässer insgesamt muß das aber nicht zwingend der Fall sein, sondern kann durchaus auch auf eine Überpopulation oder überalterten Bestand hinweisen.


Und auch dazu nochmal:
Es ist immer eine Sache auf Aussagen der Angler zu vertrauen (habe ich ja in meinem Welsbeispiel für den Neckar auch sehr eingeschränkt)...

Die wenigstens werden so genaue Fanglisten führen, dass da wirklich relevante Rückschlüße zu ziehen sind....

Nimmt man die in dem Link von mir genannte mögliche Population von ca. 30 erwachsenen Zandern pro Hecktar und dazu eine mögliche Entnahme von ca. 40% (das Mittel aus den angegebenen 30 - 50% möglicher Entnahme) dürften die ca. 300 entnommenen Zander pro Jahr keinerlei Problem darstellen.

Kurz nachrechnen:
25-30ha (nehmen wir mal 27) a erwachsene 30 Zander (extrem trübes, nährstoffreiches Gewässer) ergeben 810 Stück erwachsener Zander.

Entnahme davon (40%) = 324

Sollte also eigentlich (sofern die Zahlen stimmen, also auch die von Anglern angegeben Fänge) von daher kein Bestandrückgang durch "Überfischung durch Angler" gegeben sein, sondern müßte dann andere Ursachen haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

PS: 
Und immer dran denken, das die Zahlen aus der Studie ja Zahlen OHNE Besatz sind...


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und auch dazu nochmal:
> Es ist immer eine Sache auf Aussagen der Angler zu vertrauen (habe ich ja in meinem Welsbeispiel für den Neckar auch sehr eingeschränkt)...
> 
> Die wenigstens werden so genaue Fanglisten führen, dass da wirklich relevante Rückschlüße zu ziehen sind....
> ...


 
Hast mich mistverstanden|supergri

Ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ein Gewässer welches regelmäßige hervorragende Fänge einer Fischart bietet, keineswegs ökologisch in Ordnung sein muß. Bestes Beispiel dafür sind zahlreiche Karpfenseen wo Überbestände besetzt werden. Auch ein " ungesundes " Gewässer kann einer oder mehreren Art(en) hervorragnede Lebensbedingungen bieten, zu Lasten der Artenvielfalt. Wir das Gewässer dann sauberer, verschiebt sich die Populationsdichte zu Gunsten der Artenvielfalt. Und genau das wird oft übersehen und nur der Rückgang einer (Lieblings-)Fischart bemerkt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Stimmt auch..


----------



## mike_w (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Interessant an unserem Vereinssee war/ ist, dass zwar sehr viel Zanderbrut der Größe 5cm vorhanden ist. Allerdings wurden die vielen Zander damals jedes Jahr größer und es wurden nie untermaßige oder kleine Zander gefangen. Ab 50cm ging es erst los.
Es wurde aber trotzdem jedes Jahr mit über 100 Zander der Größe 25cm besetzt, trotz der vielen Brut. Seit einigen Jahren haben wir aber auch viele Kormorane im Winter und der Besatz findet im November statt. Habe mich immer gefragt, ob dieser irre teuere Besatz überhaupt sinnvoll ist, wenn ca. 80 Kormorane auf Futter warten. 

Aber die Vereinsmitglieder jammern auf jeder Versammlung, dass mehr und größer Fische eingesetzt werden sollen. Irgendwie bedaure ich unseren Gewässerwart, der diesem Druck der Unkundigen ausgesetzt ist.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Eigentlich wollte ich mich hier ja raushalten - aber wenn schon so um ne Stellungnahme gebettelt wird... |supergri
Wir reden hier aber nicht von Teichen, gell? Dass die Situation dort etwas anders ist, dürfte wohl jedem hier klar sein!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eine immer wieder ... eher von Anglern als von Fachleuten (Fischwirte, Fischereibiologen) geführte Diskussion.


Warum wohl? |rolleyes Möglicherweise weil die Einflußgröße Angler wesentlich kleiner ist, als die Angler selbst gerne hätten? Eventuell auch deshalb, weil andere Einflußgrößen wesentlich bedeutsamer sind?
Es gibt halt Dinge über die lohnt es sich zu reden... und andere... |rolleyes  |supergri


Ich bin ganz sicher kein Fischbiologe, geschweige denn ein Fisch*erei*biologe, sondern viel mehr ein Gewässerökologe. Gewässerökologisch betrachtet haben die meisten Fische tatsächlich eher eine schädigende Wirkung auf das Ökosystem Gewässer. Insbesondere wenn die Fischbestände dann auch noch völlig unpassend sind... 



Ich krieg da in letzter Zeit immer häufiger Lachanfälle - es ist doch heute einfach mal so:
Die "Angler" jammern fortwährend, dass die Fischbestände kaputt sind (sei es durch mangelndes C&R, zuviel C&R, mangelnden Besatz, Kormoran, Überfischung, etc. pp.) - und dabei haben sie in den allermeisten Fällen völlig recht! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Dummerweise nur, sind die Fischbestände i.d.R. durch das Wirken und Handeln der Angler kaputt - welches Gewässer (an dem geangelt wird) hat denn heute noch angepasste Fischbestände?
Es wird doch überall und stets Fisch in Gewässer geworfen - egal ob das sinnvoll ist oder nicht.
Wenn man sich konsequent über Jahrzehnte den eigenen Fischbestand verhunzt, braucht man sich hinterher auch nicht zu wundern. #c
Und sicherlich - ein solcher nicht angepasster Fischbestand ist auch mit Rute und Haken durchaus zu schädigen. Es ist eben nicht normal das 90% der Biomasse eines Sees aus Großkarpfen bestehen. Dass diese dann regelmäßig gefangen werden ist klar...
Ebenso wenig ist ein Fischbestand mit nur kapitalen Hechten natürlich - hier kann genauso selektiv der "Bestand kaputt gemacht werden", wenn nur ein Spezialist mal eben die Hälfte der Großhechte in einem Jahr fängt.




Ich war erst vorgestern noch im Elsaß an einem Baggersee tauchen, der nie mit Fisch besetzt worden ist und an dem eigentlich überhaupt nicht geangelt wird. Ein Paradebeispiel für ein perfekt funktionierendes Ökosystem mit einem naturnahen Fischbestand (mit einer ebenfalls naturnahen Populations- und Alterspyramide). Wie es da aussieht?
Glasklares, türkisblaues Wasser; 20m Sichtweiten, Bewuchs bis 20m Tiefe, und nur sechs Fischarten:
Barsch, Hecht, Schleie, Aal, Döbel und (die dort allgegenwärtigen) Sonnenbarsche. Massenhaft Barschbrut, aber auch einige Großbarsche (50cm+), viele Großhechte und kapitale Schleien. Keine Karpfen, keine Brassen, keine Störe, keine Welse, keine Zander... 
Wäre dort ein Angelverein, wäre es sicherlich anders, oder nicht? |rolleyes




Thema Rhein:
Nein, und wenn noch so viele Angler sich dort dicht an dicht stellen - den Fischbestand im Rhein bekommen sie selbst heute (nach dem der Rhein eigentlich mehr ein Kanal als ein Fluß ist) nicht klein. Weder den gesamten, noch eine einzelne Art!
Das sich dort heute der Fischbestand ändert hat vielfältige und weitaus gewichtiger Einflüsse (hab ich hier schon viel zu geschrieben, kann bei Bedarf gerne nochmal ausgeführt werden) als die paar Angelhaken. :g
Man könnte auch sagen - "Jungs, so gut seid ihr noch lange nicht!" 


Zum Abschluß vielleicht doch noch eine Zahl dazu (Quelle muss ich suchen, hab ich aber):
Geschätztes Jungfischaufkommen (nicht Brut) an Zandern im BaWü-Rhein pro Jahr: 10.000.000 Stück.
Noch Fragen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Freut mich dass Du Dich noch gemeldet hast (habe ich schon länger drauf gewartet) ;-)))


----------



## FischerBub (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Hier mal mein Senf!

Solange das Biotop stimmt, kann man durch die Entnahme gefangener Fische einem Bestand kaum Schaden zufügen.
Mal drastisch gesprochen:
Idealzustand wäre jeden Fisch den man fängt zu entnehmen. Das würde eine der natürlichen Alterspyramide der Population am nächsten kommen.
Und wie auch schon des öfteren hier Besprochen (war oft stiller Mitleser), ist der Laich/ die Nachkommen solcher alten/kapitalen Fische, qualitativ und auch quantitativ nicht besser als der ihrer jüngeren Artgenossen.

Besatz mit nicht autochtonen Fischarten oder Herkünften birgt meiner Meinung nach ein wesentlich größeres Risiko für das Gewässer, als die Entnahme von Fischen.
Solange sich die Population natürlich reproduziert ist eine Abschöpfung eines Gewissen Teils des Zuwachses sicher unproblematisch. Ab wann dieser Punkt jedoch überschritten ist kann je nach Gewässer stark unterschiedlich sein.
Vor allem in kleinere Gewässer bringen hier die Gefahr mit sich, dass die Größe der Population nicht ausreichend gegeben ist und es so zum Rückgang der betrachteten Art kommt(was dann halt so zu aktzeperen wäre).
Ist der Lebenraum aber vorhanden und sind natürliche Zuwanderungsmöglichkeiten gegeben (Durchgänigigkeit der Gewässer) wird sich aber im normalfall eine Artenvielfalt einstellen die eben diesem natürlichen Biotop entspricht(Und somit auch die kleinen Gewässer wieder besiedelt werden würden).

So. das musste mal raus|bla:.




mike_w schrieb:


> Es wurde aber trotzdem jedes Jahr mit über 100 Zander der Größe 25cm besetzt, trotz der vielen Brut. Seit einigen Jahren haben wir aber auch viele Kormorane im Winter und der Besatz findet im November statt. Habe mich immer gefragt, ob dieser irre teuere Besatz überhaupt sinnvoll ist, wenn ca. 80 Kormorane auf Futter warten.
> 
> Aber die Vereinsmitglieder jammern auf jeder Versammlung, dass mehr und größer Fische eingesetzt werden sollen. Irgendwie bedaure ich unseren Gewässerwart, der diesem Druck der Unkundigen ausgesetzt ist.



Also aus meiner Sicht ist das Besetzen von Zandern in deinem Gewässer absoluter Unfug. Solange sich die Fischart, wie hier der Zander, selbständig vermehrt absolut überflüssig und bringt eher Gefahren für den See mit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Ews gefällt mir übrigens sehr gut, dass (zumindest bisher) die üblichen Verdächtigen der Fraktionen c+r und c+c sich (noch) sehr zurückhalten und die Diskussion (bisher) auf einem sehr erfreulichen Niveau abläuft.

Daher meinen herzlichen Dank an alle Diskutanten hier bisher...


----------



## FischerBub (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Warum wohl? |rolleyes Möglicherweise weil die Einflußgröße Angler wesentlich kleiner ist, als die Angler selbst gerne hätten? Eventuell auch deshalb, weil andere Einflußgrößen wesentlich bedeutsamer sind?
> Es gibt halt Dinge über die lohnt es sich zu reden... und andere... |rolleyes  |supergri
> 
> ........ (/edit sonst wird der Post zu lange)
> ...



Meine Rede!

War nur zu langsam eigentlich sollte mein Post vor diesem stehn|rolleyes.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Also Fazit bisher:

Angler können Gewässer eher weniger leerfischen;
Angler aber schädigen die Gewässer;

Schlußfolgerung:
Alle Gewässer zu Naturschutzgebieten erklären und damit das Angeln verbieten ... #c

Provokativ, aber trotzdem die einzig reale (nicht reele) Möglichkeit, um weiter und weitere Schäden zu vermeiden |rolleyes


----------



## Fischpaule (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Ich war erst vorgestern noch im Elsaß an einem Baggersee tauchen, der nie mit Fisch besetzt worden ist und an dem eigentlich überhaupt nicht geangelt wird. Ein Paradebeispiel für ein perfekt funktionierendes Ökosystem mit einem naturnahen Fischbestand (mit einer ebenfalls naturnahen Populations- und Alterspyramide). Wie es da aussieht?
> Glasklares, türkisblaues Wasser; 20m Sichtweiten, Bewuchs bis 20m Tiefe, und nur sechs Fischarten:
> Barsch, Hecht, Schleie, Aal, Döbel und (die dort allgegenwärtigen) Sonnenbarsche. Massenhaft Barschbrut, aber auch einige Großbarsche (50cm+), viele Großhechte und kapitale Schleien. Keine Karpfen, keine Brassen, keine Störe, keine Welse, keine Zander...
> Wäre dort ein Angelverein, wäre es sicherlich anders, oder nicht? |rolleyes




... sicherlich gebe ich dir Recht, dass gerade die Besatzpolitik der Angelvereine oft sehr fragwürdig ist aber dennoch ist es wohl schwer die Verhältnisse in einem elsässischem Baggersee mit z.B. einem Flachen See in der Norddeutschen Tiefebene zu vergleichen - da würde es wohl auch bei einem perfekten Fischereimanagement kein türkisblaues Wasser geben....:m
Das das noch von einer Menge anderer Faktoren als dem Fischbestand abhängt, weißt du doch genau so gut wie ich...


#h


----------



## nemles (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Ersetze das Wort Angler bitte durch das Wort Mensch.


----------



## Fischpaule (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Also Fazit bisher:
> 
> Angler können Gewässer eher weniger leerfischen;
> Angler aber schädigen die Gewässer;
> ...




Da bleibt aber noch die Frage zu beantworten, was man denn eigentlich als Schädigung bezeichnen kann....


#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Da bleibt aber noch die Frage zu beantworten, was man denn eigentlich als Schädigung bezeichnen kann....
> 
> 
> #h


 

Meine Aussage beruht auf den Beitrag von @ FoolishFarmer #h ...

er nennt ja viele Schädigungen ...


----------



## Gardenfly (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Ich kenne auch Gewässer in denen nicht geangelt wird,kein Besatz einkommt und trotzdem die Fische/arten immer weniger werden (da Kormorane fliegen können).

Jedes Gewässer /Ökosystem stellt sich auf ein Niveau ein ob mit Besatz (auch falscher) oder Befischungsdruck, schnell gibt es ein zusammenspiel verschiedener Arten.
Nur wenn sich nun ein Faktor ändert, kann sich das gesammte System ändern.
Für den Angler besser oder schlechter,wenn besser liegt es an seinen eigenen Angelkönnen,wenn schlechter ist der Gewässerwart schuld und muss Unmengen an Fisch nachsetzen (da sich der Fisch daran halten muß was der Angler will).
Oder wer kennt diese Diskussionen auf den Jahreshauptversammlungen nicht,meistens angeführt von denen die überdurchschnittlich viele Satzkarpfen in der Gefriertruhe haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



> Ich kenne auch Gewässer in denen nicht geangelt wird,kein Besatz einkommt und trotzdem die Fische/arten immer weniger werden (da Kormorane fliegen können).


Woher weiß man da, dass die Fische weniger werden, wenn nicht gefischt wird? Welche Art der Bestandserhebung wurde da gemacht??



> Jedes Gewässer /Ökosystem stellt sich auf ein Niveau ein ob mit Besatz (auch falscher) oder Befischungsdruck, schnell gibt es ein zusammenspiel verschiedener Arten.


So seh ichs auch...


----------



## FischerBub (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Also Fazit bisher:
> 
> Angler können Gewässer eher weniger leerfischen;
> Angler aber schädigen die Gewässer;
> ...




Deine Schlussfolgerung widerspricht hier doch eigentlich deinem Fazit:  

Die Angler, die Gewässer schädigen, schädigen Diese ja nicht durch das Angeln(=Nutzung der Resource "Fisch") an sich,
Sondern eher durch fragwürdige Biodiversitätsansprüche (je mehr Fischarten deso Besser)#t, oder dem Anliegen ein Gewässer zu haben in dem auschlieslich kapitale Fische leben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



> Die Angler, die Gewässer schädigen, schädigen Diese ja nicht durch das Angeln(=Nutzung der Resource "Fisch") an sich,
> Sondern eher durch fragwürdige Biodiversitätsansprüche (je mehr Fischarten deso Besser), oder dem Anliegen ein Gewässer zu haben in dem auschlieslich kapitale Fische leben


Sehr gut!

Vor allem wenn man das vorher liest, dass eine Entnahme von bis zu 50% der adulten Fische noch für merkbaren Zuwachs sogrt..


----------



## FischerBub (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Jedes Gewässer /Ökosystem stellt sich auf ein Niveau ein ob mit Besatz (auch falscher) oder Befischungsdruck, schnell gibt es ein zusammenspiel verschiedener Arten.
> Nur wenn sich nun ein Faktor ändert, kann sich das gesammte System ändern.



Da hast du schon recht, Meine persönliche Meinung ist aber, dass vielerorts mit dem Besatz mehr Schaden angerichtet wird, als Gutes getan.

Besatz wenn er schon sein muss, sollte nicht leichtfertig und stur nach den Wünschen der Vereinsmitglieder bestimmt werden, sondern nach den Bedürnissen des Gewässers.
Kein Bedürfniss --> Kein Besatz!

Bin aber auch in meinem Verein, damit noch nicht durchgdrungen#c. Das kommt aber noch:q.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



FischerBub schrieb:


> Deine Schlussfolgerung widerspricht hier doch eigentlich deinem Fazit:
> .


 
Ich sehe keinen Widerspruch, aber auch in keinster Weise, dann der Angler in seinem Anspruch erfordert die schädlichen Handlungen, egal von welcher Art und wie ausgeprägt (du schreibst ja es selber: "Sondern eher durch fragwürdige Biodiversitätsansprüche (je mehr Fischarten deso Besser)#t, oder dem Anliegen ein Gewässer zu haben in dem auschlieslich kapitale Fische leben." "


Ich habe deswegen bewußt

"Provokativ, aber trotzdem die einzig reale (nicht reele) Möglichkeit, um weiter und weitere Schäden zu vermeiden |rolleyes "

geschrieben.

Wenn du aber die Realität des "Anglers" verlassen willst und über den "Angler" philosophieren willst, geben wir uns als Lektüre zur Vorbereitung auf die Diskussion die aktuellen Beiträge in den Fangforen |rolleyes


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

@FischerBub

aber an sich sind wir ja nicht auseinander, ich habe es nur provokativ von der anderen Seite  formuliert


----------



## FischerBub (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

OK.

Ich denke, dass wir uns jeweils verstanden haben.#6

Bin kein Philosoph und habs auch nich vor zu werden, aber da gibt es halt schon Unterschiede zwischen "Angler" auf der einem seite und "Angler" auf der andren Seite|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes.

Alle Klarheiten beseitigt!?

/EDIT


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @FischerBub
> 
> aber an sich sind wir ja nicht auseinander, ich habe es nur provokativ von der anderen Seite  formuliert



Bingo!


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Provokativ, aber trotzdem die einzig reale (nicht reele) Möglichkeit, um weiter und weitere Schäden zu vermeiden |rolleyes


 
Jo, aber wozu ??? 

Nein, im Ernst. Auch das würde nix helfen, zumindest nicht an großen Gewässern. Da weitestgehend Übereinstimmung herrscht, dass Angler dort keinen nennenswerten Einfluß haben, würde die Verbannung ebenfalls wirkungslos sein.

Helfen können nur sachliche Diskussionen wie diese hier, die ich übrigens sehr genieße. 
Helfen in so fern, dass es in dem einen oder anderen Oberstübchen " klick " macht und ein Umdenken erfolgt. 
Das vielleicht irgendwann noch mehr Vereinsvorstände nicht mehr die gedungenen Huren der Mitglieder sind die Ihren Liebeslohn in Form von Mitgliederbeiträgen kassieren müssen, den sie wiederum nur durch blödsinnige Besatzmaßnahmen bekommen. Man sehe mir den drastischen Vergleich nach.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Schlußfolgerung:
> Alle Gewässer zu Naturschutzgebieten erklären und damit das Angeln verbieten ... #c


Nein, ganz so habe ich das nicht gesagt! |rolleyes 

Aber grundsätzlich den Fischbesatz (inkl. dem Zurücksetzen) verbieten, wäre eine Maßnahme mit der wir sehr gut leben könnten.
Es kann nicht zu wenig Fisch im Wasser geben (auch Gewässer ohne Fisch funktionieren prächtig), nur zuviel oder die Falschen. Ohne Besatz, alles kein Problem.


Fische & Angeln ist nunmal nicht alles an einem Gewässer. :g







Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Freut mich dass Du Dich noch gemeldet hast (habe ich schon länger drauf gewartet) ;-)))


Ey ich hab vielleicht nicht so viel Rummlümmel-frei-Zeit?!? Ich arbeite schließlich auch!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




War mal wieder unterwegs (Saison geht ja gerad erst richtig los)... da ist nicht immer die Zeit mal schnell ins AB zu schauen. |supergri


----------



## FoolishFarmer (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



FischerBub schrieb:


> Besatz wenn er schon sein muss, sollte nicht leichtfertig und stur nach den Wünschen der Vereinsmitglieder bestimmt werden, sondern nach den Bedürnissen des Gewässers.
> Kein Bedürfniss --> Kein Besatz!


Es gibt kein Bedürfniss nach Fischbesatz, außer dem der Angler immer mehr, größere und andere Arten von Fisch fangen zu wollen. Die Fische, das Makrozoobenthos, die Pflanzen die Vögel, die Amphibien, und die sonstige Natur haben kein Bedürfniss nach Fischbesatz.
Dieser entsteht von ganz alleine in einem in Art und Umfang angepassten Verhältnis - WENN die Bedingungen passen! (Das war das Beispiel mit dem Elsässer Baggersee - in der norddeutschen Tieflandebene sieht das natürlich anders aus!) |rolleyes


Daher begrüße ich so Put&Take Anlagen wie Barweiler Mühle o.ä., wo von vornherein nur und einzig das Angeln im Vordergrund steht - Natur und Ökologie sind dort absolut belanglos. 
Jeder Angler kann dort Traumfischen mit guten Erfolgsaussichten beangeln - das Ganze Spektakel aber bleibt in einem absolut überschaubaren Rahmen (sowohl was die Größe als auch den Einfluß angeht).
Von mir aus sollte es ruhig mehr solcher Anlagen geben und auch  die Fischereiabgaben ruhig an solche Anlagen fließen (wovon die auch mehr hätten) - wenn im Gegenzug die funktionierenden Ökosysteme mal ihre Ruhe hätten.

Schon zu Diplomarbeitszeiten hatte ich mal die Idee ein Nutzungskonzept für die Ville (als Beispiel für ein konzentriertes Seen-Gebiet) zu entwickeln. Problematisch bei uns hier ist eben nur, dass jedem See ein Angelverein vorsteht. Und jeder Verein will halt immer alles in seinem See haben...
Im Osten (DAV-Gewässer) wäre so etwas deutlich einfacher zu verwirklichen - man könnte eben die ökologisch weniger wertvollen Gewässer "opfern" und meinetwegen auch mit Karpfen und Gedöns besetzen um darfür die ökologisch wertvolleren zu "schonen".

Aber bis es mal soweit ist, wird noch viel Wasser den Rhein runterfließen müssen... oder vielleicht promovier ich ja doch irgendwann nochmal! #c


----------



## Fischpaule (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> ... man könnte eben die ökologisch weniger wertvollen Gewässer "opfern" und meinetwegen auch mit Karpfen und Gedöns besetzen um darfür die ökologisch wertvolleren zu "schonen".



Sicher kein schlechter Gedanke, zumal auch bekannt ist, das bei schon stärker "geschädigten" Gewässern, ein verstärkter Besatz (auch mit Karpfen), die Steigerung der "Schädigung", im Gegensatz zu der Schädigung "intakter" Gewässer, nur relativ gering ist.
Einige Ansätze dazu bestehen (zumindest als Gedankenspiele) schon in den entsprechenden Gremien. Bleibt nur abzuwarten, wie sich die Versorgung mit Fisch aus dem Meer in Zukunft gestaltet - denn sollten die Fangerträge dort weiterhin zurückgehen, wird sicher wieder auf die Binnengewässer zurückgegriffen, so lange industriemäßige Anlagen und Teichwirtschaften ect. das nicht abfedern können.
Eine Einschränkung der Angelei in den dann "geschonten" Gewässern, halte ich allerdings, schon aus sozialen Gründen, für nicht durchführbar bzw. nicht angemessen.

|wavey:


----------



## FischerBub (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Bedürfniss nach Fischbesatz, außer dem der Angler immer mehr, größere und andere Arten von Fisch fangen zu wollen. Die Fische, das Makrozoobenthos, die Pflanzen die Vögel, die Amphibien, und die sonstige Natur haben kein Bedürfniss nach Fischbesatz.
> Dieser entsteht von ganz alleine in einem in Art und Umfang angepassten Verhältnis - WENN die Bedingungen passen!



Mit "Bedürfnis" meinte ich eigentlich sowas der Besatz von Lachsen oder Stören in Rhein etc..

Klar könnte man da auch einfach abwarten. Wenn sich die Gewässer wirklich eignen werden die ja schon von selbst kommen.

Aber zu Verlangen, in keinem Fall zu Besetzen -auch zu nicht zur Wiedereinbürgerung- das würde doch für viele "Angler", "Naturschützer", "Halbwegsinterresierte", bestimmt dem Faß den Boden ausschlagen lassen!|uhoh:

Ob sinnvoll oder nicht, solch ein Besatz zur Wiederansiedlung lässt uns Angler, wenigstens für große Teile der Bevölkerung, in einem besseren Licht dastehen.
Da wir dann "auch für jeden Offensichtlich" nicht nur Fische abschlachten, sondern auch was für den "Naturschutz" im Sinn haben würden.
(Was manch einem "Beobachter" sonst nie in den Sinn kommen würde;+)


----------



## xonnel (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Ich war erst vorgestern noch im Elsaß an einem Baggersee tauchen, der nie mit Fisch besetzt worden ist und an dem eigentlich überhaupt nicht geangelt wird.
> 
> Bewuchs bis 20m Tiefe, und nur sechs Fischarten:
> Barsch, Hecht, Schleie, Aal, Döbel und (die dort allgegenwärtigen) Sonnenbarsche. Massenhaft Barschbrut, aber auch einige Großbarsche (50cm+), viele Großhechte und kapitale Schleien. Keine Karpfen, keine Brassen, keine Störe, keine Welse, keine Zander...



Wo kommen denn die Aale in diesem See her, wenn es dort nie Besatz gab ?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Eine Einschränkung der Angelei in den dann "geschonten" Gewässern, halte ich allerdings, schon aus sozialen Gründen, für nicht durchführbar bzw. nicht angemessen.


Ich auch nicht. Es gibt imho auch nicht einen vernünftigen Grund die Angelei irgendwo zu verbieten - denn (wie bereits gesagt) zu wenig Fisch kann es nicht geben.
Der einzig halbwegs nachvollziehbare Grund, dass die Angelei doch hier und da mal verboten wird, liegt wohl an den Begleiterscheinungen, die die Angelei für gewöhnlich so mit sich bringt (Fischbesatz, Müll, Feuerstellen, Vegetationsschädigungen, usw.). |rolleyes



FischerBub schrieb:


> Aber zu Verlangen, in keinem Fall zu Besetzen -auch zu nicht zur Wiedereinbürgerung- das würde doch für viele "Angler", "Naturschützer", "Halbwegsinterresierte", bestimmt dem Faß den Boden ausschlagen lassen!|uhoh:


Was dem Fass tatsächlich den Boden ausschlägt sind die immensen Kosten, die das sog. "Lachprojekt" bedeutet - vor allem angesichts des zweifelhaften Erfolgs. Ein Kollege von mir spricht dabei auch gerne vom "teuersten Lachsfarming aller Zeiten". 



FischerBub schrieb:


> Mit "Bedürfnis" meinte ich eigentlich sowas der Besatz von Lachsen oder Stören in Rhein etc..
> Klar könnte man da auch einfach abwarten. Wenn sich die Gewässer wirklich eignen werden die ja schon von selbst kommen.


Völlig richtig - die Streuner sind ja da... und die werden auch immer wieder mal vorbeischaun. Und wenn die Bedingungen irgendwann einmal wieder passen, werden sich auch die Lachse wieder einfinden. Denn momentan (und zumindest DAS haben die ganzen Experimente ja gezeigt) gibt es einfach keine passenden Bedingungen.




xonnel schrieb:


> Wo kommen denn die Aale in diesem See her, wenn es dort nie Besatz gab ?


Luftlinie keine 2000m zum Rhein, dazwischen liegen noch 3 Seen bzw. ein Sumpfgebiet (Altrheinarm). Alles klar?


----------



## Fischpaule (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> .... den Begleiterscheinungen, die die Angelei für gewöhnlich so mit sich bringt (Fischbesatz, Müll, Feuerstellen, Vegetationsschädigungen, usw.). |rolleyes




Ach was, so was kommt doch nicht vor...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Baoh Aldeeeer,
wat isch mir immer so ausdenke is scho goil, woll? :m


----------



## Fischpaule (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> .... denn (wie bereits gesagt) zu wenig Fisch kann es nicht geben.



Das sehe ich verständlicher Weise etwas anders. Ich glaube, dass eine *intakte* Fischfauna zu einem intakten Ökosystem gehört, allein schon als Nahrungsgrundlage (egal ob in lebender oder zersetzungsfähiger Form) für viele andere Tiere und nicht zuletzt doch auch für Pflanzen....

#h


----------



## Forellenzemmel (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ews gefällt mir übrigens sehr gut, dass (zumindest bisher) die üblichen Verdächtigen der Fraktionen c+r und c+c sich (noch) sehr zurückhalten und die Diskussion (bisher) auf einem sehr erfreulichen Niveau abläuft.
> 
> Daher meinen herzlichen Dank an alle Diskutanten hier bisher...


 

warum sollten die "üblichen" Verdächtigen auch??? Wär mehr als am Thema vorbei - obwohl, irgendwie läßt sich vieles biegen...
Überigens wirklich eine erfreuliche Diskussion - haben wir nicht immer... selbst ohne die "üblichen" Verdächtigen.
Mich wundert eher das noch keiner behauptet hat: ich, ich , ich fisch nen ganzen See leer...

Schönen Sonntag und hoffentlich Europameister noch

Stefan


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jo, aber wozu ???
> 
> Nein, im Ernst. Auch das würde nix helfen, zumindest nicht an großen Gewässern. Da weitestgehend Übereinstimmung herrscht, dass Angler dort keinen nennenswerten Einfluß haben, würde die Verbannung ebenfalls wirkungslos sein.


 
.. 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Helfen können nur sachliche Diskussionen wie diese hier, die ich übrigens sehr genieße.
> Helfen in so fern, dass es in dem einen oder anderen Oberstübchen " klick " macht und ein Umdenken erfolgt.
> Das vielleicht irgendwann noch mehr Vereinsvorstände nicht mehr die gedungenen Huren der Mitglieder sind die Ihren Liebeslohn in Form von Mitgliederbeiträgen kassieren müssen, den sie wiederum nur durch blödsinnige Besatzmaßnahmen bekommen. Man sehe mir den drastischen Vergleich nach.


 
Soll es mir als Vereinsvosrtand nun zum Umdenken helfen?

Also ganz sachlich:

Also sage ich dir als gedungene Hure meiner Mitglieder die Liebes-Rechnung:

1 ha Stillwasser in München benötigt derzeit 8 Mitglieder zu 200 € Jahresbeitrag, um die Pacht zu zahlen (Fließstrecken das vielfache). Da sind noch keine anderen Gebühren enthalten, auch kein Besatz.

Nun muss ein Verein auch leben, es fallen Gebühren wie Versicherung, Büromatrial, Notars- und Anwaltgebühren suw an, sowie Ansparen von Rücklagen: also wieder 2 Angler pro Hektar und die Rechnung geht weiter ...

Diese Angler wollen Fische angeln, nicht im Biotop rumstochern, sonst habe ich keine Pachtzahler, Zahler, die anfallende und laufende Kosten tragen.
Also brauche ich Besatz, was weitere 5 Angler zu 200 € pro Hektar erfordern. Natürlich wollen diese auch Fische fangen ...
Selbstverständlich sind Fangbeschränkungen usw bereits in den Gewässerordnungen, um den Besatz etwas in Schranken zu halten.

Meine Angler sind keine Fleischklopfer und anständige, waidgerechte und vernünftige Menschen, aber sie wollen mit Recht angeln und fischen, was beinhaltet, auch reel einen Fisch zu bekommen ...

Mein Liebeslohn sind Beiträge, und die geilen mich wahnsinnig auf .. würden mich, tja ... wenn diese nicht vollständig in den Verein fast schon defiziär laufen würden.


Gott sei Dank gibt es noch die großen Gewässer ... schaut mal nach, was im Chiemsee in Bayern an Bestzmaßnahmen gemacht wird ...
Viel wird hier aus Unkenntnis gesagt, klingt in der Tat gut und ist weit von der Realität entfernt.


----------



## Fischpaule (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

@Toni - dazu kann ich nur sagen, zieh einfach um in ein anderes Bundesland 

...aber bei 1000€/ha Besatzmaßnahme jährlich, muss man sich schon fragen, was ihr da so treibt|kopfkrat
entweder sind eure Lieferanten verdammt unverschämt oder ihr übertreibt es tatsächlich etwas mit dem Besatz...

#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Völlig falsch verstanden, Toni. Nicht der Vorstand muß umdenken, sondern die Mitglieder. Aus genau den von Dir genannten Gründen. Kriegen die Mitglieder Ihren Willen nicht ( ausreichend ) , treten sie halt aus. Ein Verein ist aber auf die Mitglieder, bzw. deren Beiträge angewiesen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass eine *intakte* Fischfauna zu einem intakten Ökosystem gehört, allein schon als Nahrungsgrundlage (egal ob in lebender oder zersetzungsfähiger Form) für viele andere Tiere und nicht zuletzt doch auch für Pflanzen...


Da gibt´s aber einen Haufen Gegenbeispiele... |uhoh: 
Sicherlich haben auch Fische ihre Funktion im Ökosystem (keine Frage), aber der potentielle Schaden ist offenkundig bedeutend höher als der potentielle Nutzen.

Nichts desto trotz gibt es keinen Grund GEGEN Fische - alles wie immer eine Frage der Dosierung.
Aber erzähl das mal nem Angler... 


@ Toni:
Wie Eingangs erwähnt habe ich hier aus ökologischer Sicht gesprochen - das es da natürlich noch mehr und andere Interessen gibt ist ganz klar.
Aber die Ausgangsfrage war inwieweit Angler einem Fischbestand schaden können.


----------



## Dietmar B. (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Hi,

jedem Gewässer ginge es ohne Angler besser, wenn man nur den Fischbestand im Auge hätte. Vielerorts haben aber gerade Angler für Renaturierungen, Fischaufstiegshilfen und Biotopverbesserungen gesorgt. Also haben sich die Angler vielleicht soetwas wie eine Daseinsberechtigung verdient.

Leider haben Angler aber auch große negative Einflüsse auf Gewässer und den Fischbestand. Die Zeiten, in denen Angler keinen nennenswerten Anteil an der Gesamtfischfangmenge eines Gewässers hatten, sind vorbei. In einer Untersuchung des norwegischen Fischereiministeriums kam man zu der Erkenntnis, das Angler einen Anteil von 40% an der Gesamtfangmenge anlandeten. Norwegen hat nicht gerade eine kleine Fangflotte. Im Süßwasser sieht es mancherorts nicht anders aus, eher noch "schlimmer". Nebenerwerbsfischer oder Berufsfischer sind vielerorts Konkurrenten der Angler, jedoch nicht unbedingt die Bösewichter. Höchstens bei den Aalfängen und Meerforellen haben sie wahrscheinlich den größten Anteil.

Es wird immer mit der Größe eines Gewässer argumentiert und daraus soetwas wie eine Unerschöpflichkeit des Fischbestandes geschlossen. Dies ist leider ein Wunschdenken und keine Unbedenklichkeitbescheinignung für Angler. Die meisten Fische halten sich abhängig von der Jahreszeit und den äußeren Einflüssen nur in einem recht kleinen Bereich des Gewässers auf. Gerade Angler haben es gelernt, zu jeder Jahreszeit diese entsprechenden Bereiche zu befischen. Ich kann also den Fischbestand eines großen Gewässers sehr wohl beeinflussen, auch wenn nur ein kleiner aber exponierter Bereich intensiv befischt wird.

Kommen wir nun beispielhaft zum Rhein. Ich befische dieses Gewässer seit ca. 16 Jahren intensiv und nahezu ausschlieslich auf Zander, von ein paar Welstouren mal abgesehen. Der Zanderbestand hat in dieser Zeit drastisch abgenommen. Stellen, die früher immer von Zandern besetzt waren, sozusagen mit dort wohnhaften Zandern, sind heute in der Regel verwaist. Wird dort doch mal ein Zander gefangen, so dürfte es wohl eher ein Vagabund gewesen sein, ein frisch zugezogener, der zufällig vorbeischwamm und zuschnappte. Es ist auch nicht mehr so wie früher, das sich das Angelgeschehen auf einige Hotspots beschränkt. Die Angler sind in ihrer Not mobiler geworden. Ich kann mich heute an fast jedem Tag an einer x-beliebigen aussichtsreichen Stelle des Rhein hinsetzen und werde über den Tag verteilt den einen oder anderen Spinnfischer bei der Zanderjagd treffen. Dies war vor fünf Jahren noch nicht der Fall. Selbst kilometerlange Fußmärsche bieten heute keine Gewähr mehr für einen einsamen Angelplatz. Die Zander werden heute zu jeder Zeit, besonders während der Schonzeit, und überall befischt.

Oft wird der Zanderrückgang im Rhein mit einem Aufklaren des Wassers und einem geringeren Nahrungseintrag erklärt. Dies sind für mich nur Ausreden, den eigenen Raubbau an den Zanderbeständen zu bagatellisieren. Hier muss man mal einen  zeitlichen Zusammenhang herstellen. Zander sind keine Vampire, die sich bei Sonnenlicht auflösen. Würde ihnen das Wasser oder das Nahrungsangebot nicht mehr zusagen, so wäre es doch wahrscheinlicher, das es zu einer Abwanderung in tiefer gelegene Bereiche kommt. Die Zanderfänge haben aber auch in den Niederlanden nicht zugenommen, sondern auch dort teilweise drastisch abgenommen. Eigentlich sollten ja durch die geringeren Zanderbestände die Bedingungen für den Nachwuchs besser werden. Dies ist aber leider nicht der Fall. Die Wasserstandsschwankungen des Rheins sind in den letzten Jahren immer größer geworden und geschehen in immer kürzerer Abfolge. So ist es wohl schon zu kompletten Ausfällen beim Nachwuchs in den letzten Jahren gekommen. Die Situation bei den Weißfischbeständen sieht auch nicht viel besser aus. Auch hier dürften sich die stark schwankenden Wasserstände nicht positiv auswirken. Hinzu kommt, das viele früher an den Rhein angeschlossene Baggerseen abgetrennt wurden, vielfach auf Betreiben der pachtenden Angelvereine der Seen, die ihren Besatz im Rhein entschwinden sahen. Die hohe Population der Wollhandkraben dürfte auch nicht gerade förderlich für die Entwicklung des Fischlaichs sein. Die Wassertemperatur des Rhein hat über das ganze Jahr merklich zugenommen und damit auch eine frühere Aktivität der Wollhandkrabben.

Die oben geschilderten Beobachtungen gelten nicht nur für den Rhein und den Zander. Als die Fische der Lippe noch ungeniessbar waren, hatte man ein anglerisches Eldorado direkt vor der Haustür. Der Angeldruck war damals schon sehr hoch, der Entnahmedruck war jedoch eher gering. Mit der Verbesserung der Wasserqualität stieg der Entnahmedruck auf alle Fischarten erheblich an. Heute fängt man mal einen "Dicken", sozusagen einen "Überlebenden", die meisten Tage fährt man jedoch als Schneider nach Hause.

Nun noch ein Wort zu den holländischen Poldern. Diese sind nur solange ein tolles fischreiches Hechtgewässer, solange dort in erster Linie C&R betrieben wird. Ich mußte letztes Jahr miterleben, wie einige Polder in Grenznähe systematisch geplündert wurden. Diese Polder sind heute nahezu hechtfrei, da jeder Hecht entnommen wurde. Es sind nicht mal mehr  untermaßige Fische zu fangen. Die Angler machen sich in meinen Augen oft zu große Vorstellungen vom Fischbestand eines Gewässers. Dieser ist oft erheblich geringer als angenommen.

Ich träume davon, das der Rhein mal über Jahre von jeglichem Angler verschont wird. Man würde sich wohl sehr wundern, was nach 5 oder 10 Jahren für Fänge möglich wären, auch bei den Zandern, denen doch angeblich das Wasser viel zu klar wird. Dann sollten die Fangbeschränkungen die heute für einen Angeltag gelten eher auf ein Jahr bezogen werden. Dazu würde ich mir intensive Kontrollen und drastische Strafen bei Verstößen wünschen.

Petri, Dietmar


----------



## FoolishFarmer (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Du hast bei Deinen Ausführungen vergessen, dass sich neben dem Zander in den letzten 15 Jahren noch einige andere Räuber etabliert haben (Wels und Rapfen). Das allein ist schon ein Grund, warum es tendenziell deutlich weniger Zander gibt (der junge Zander ist dem jungen Wels hoffnungslos unterlegen).
Hinzu kommt, dass sich neben den Bedingungen (Zander mögen es nunmal nicht klar, über den Gewässerverbau reden wir hier erst gar nicht) auch das Nahrungsangebot drastisch verändert - und das fängt schon ganz unten beim Makrozoobenthos an. 90% der Fischnährtiere bestehen heute aus sogenannten Neozoen - von denen wir bei den meisten überhaupt nicht wissen, wie und ob sie den Jungfischen (aller Arten) bekommen.
Und, und, und... 

Da gibt es einfach so viele Einflußfaktoren, dass der Faktor Angler eben immer winzig klein bleibt. 
Zumindest oder gerade an einem Gewässer wie dem Rhein. |rolleyes


----------



## Fischpaule (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Da gibt´s aber einen Haufen Gegenbeispiele... |uhoh:
> Sicherlich haben auch Fische ihre Funktion im Ökosystem (keine Frage), aber der potentielle Schaden ist offenkundig bedeutend höher als der potentielle Nutzen.



Na dann werden wohl bald Fischadler, Seeadler, Gänsesäger, Eisvögel, Graureiher, Silberreiher, Fischegel, Karpfenläuse, Fluß-, Bach-, Meerneunaugen, Flußperlmuschel, Fischotter, Haubentaucher, Schwarzhalztaucher, Zwergtaucher, Schwarzstörche, Mittelsäger, div. Seeschwalben, Fischbandwürmer, div. Kiemenkrebse, div. Möven, Kormorane, Rohrdommeln und viele andere mehr inkl. mir, sich bald nur noch von Wasserpflanzen ernähren - ach ne, die hast du ja so gern, das geht ja auch nicht |kopfkrat:q:q:q
...und von den Mückenplagen ganz zu schweigen|rolleyes


Nicht nur die Pflanzen, sondern sogar jede Tiergruppe hat seine Daseinsberechtigung, auch aus ökologischer Sicht....:vik:


#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Sicherlich haben auch Fische ihre Funktion im Ökosystem (keine Frage), aber der potentielle Schaden ist offenkundig bedeutend höher als der potentielle Nutzen.


 
Ein bisschen Ironie, gelle Oder aber bezogen auf einen " Menschgesteuerten " Bestand, dann bin ich bei Dir. 

Der " Schaden " der einem gesunden Ökosystem durch Freßfeinde zugefügt wird ist immerhin auch Teil der Basis für die Evolution. Gejagt zu werden bedeutet sich besser anpassen zu müssen. 

@ Dietmar

Vielleicht kannst Du als langjähriger Rheinangler mir eine Frage abseits jeglicher ökologischer Gedanken beantworten, die ich schon oft gestellt habe ohne eine konkrete Antwort zu bekommen. 

Warum eigentlich immer der Zander ??

Der Zander ist ohne Zweifel ein guter Speisefisch. Allerdings setzen die meißten, die sich über zurückgehende Bestände ärgern, Ihre Fänge zurück. Das Argument " schmeckt gut " fällt somit für diese Gruppe aus.
Kämpferisch ist der Zander wohl eher im unteren " Spassfaktorbereich " anzusiedeln und kommt nicht an die Kampfkraft von Wels, Rapfen oder Barbe heran. 
Grade diese Arten haben im Rhein in den letzten Jahren aber einen sehr guten Bestand entwickelt. Und zumindest bei der Barbe sind die Fangaussichten heute besser als damals die auf Zander. Beim Wels bin ich mir sicher, das der Rhein viele und kapitale Stücke beherbergt, denen man aber noch besser auf die Schliche kommen muß.

Nehmen wir einmal an, der zurückgehende Zanderbestand wäre der Preis für die Möglichkeit die vorgenannten Arten zu fangen. Wäre es nicht die Sache wert ?


----------



## Gardenfly (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Warum Erhenen sich einige immer so über die Natur, und meinen ein von Göttern geschaffenes Überwesen zu sein ?
Der Mensch ist ein Primat,ein Teil der Natur hervorgegangen aus der Evulution.
Der Mensch verändert seine Umwelt genauso wie viele anderen Lebewesen um daraus seinen Vorteil zu ziehen,das ist in den Genen drin, da ist nichts mit überlegenen Intellekt.
Sollte das ein Fehler sein stirbt er aus,so wie viele Arten vor ihn.


----------



## Fischpaule (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Moin
Ich möchte doch noch mal auf die Frage zurückkommen, was denn eigentlich eine Schädigung ist....

Es werden (auch von mir) oft leichtfertig Wörter wie: intakt, schädlich, nützlich, gesund, wertvoll oder auch weniger wertvoll ect. im Bezug zur Ökologie verwendet aber eigentlich ist jedes Ökosystem intakt (auch in dem ausgelaufenen Öl eines Tankerunglücks wimmelt es nach einer gewissen Zeit vor Mikroorganismen), jeder vorkommende Organismus, egal ob Bakterie, Virus, Pflanze oder Tier, ist irgendwie nützlich, schädlich, wertvoll oder auch weniger zugleich - es kommt halt immer auf den Standpunkt an und was man denn als erstrebenswert ansieht.
Nun wird, vor allem in letzter Zeit, in der Ökologie ein großer Wert auf die Biodiversität (biologische Vielfältigkeit) gelegt - man könnte sich jetzt natürlich fragen warum - dazu ein kleines Zitat aus Detlev Barthelmes Buch "Hydrobiologische Grundlagen der Binnenfischerei" von 1981 S.11f. erschienen im Gustav Fischer Verlag (die genaue Angabe der Quelle muss sein, da es sich um ein wörtliches Zitat handelt): "Die Besiedlung der Gewässer mit Fischarten regelt sich nach allgemeinen Gesetzmäßigkeiten. Auf dem Wege der stammesgeschichtlichen Entwicklung sind auf der Erde Lebewesen in schier unerschöpflicher Artenfülle entstanden. Auch in Binnengewässern ist die Artenvielfalt hoch und stellt eine sehr wesentliche Komponente der Struktur dieser Ökosysteme dar. Alle die verschiedenen Lebensräume eines Sees, die Uferzone oder das Litoral, die Bodenzone des Seebeckens oder das Profundal, das Übergangsgebiet zwischen den beiden oder das Sublitoral und schließlich die Freiwasserzone oder das Limnion  sind von zahlreichen Fischarten und einer großen Fülle sonstiger Organismenarten wie Bakterien, mikroskopischen und makroskopischen Pflanzen und wirbellosen Tieren bevölkert. Dabei unterscheiden sich die einzelnen Lebensstätten oder Biotope oft erheblich im Artenbestand ihrer Lebensgemeinschaften oder Biozönosen. Jede Art lebt entsprechend ihren Ansprüchen an einer enger oder weiter eingegrenzten Örtlichkeit und übt eine ihren Erbanlagen entsprechende Funktion im Ökosystem aus. Den Ort, an dem eine Art lebt, nennt man das Habitat, ihre Funktion dagegen die Nische, die sie innehat. Die Strategie der Natur bei der Entwicklung des Lebens ist offenbar vor allem auf die Stabilisierung der Funktion der Ökosysteme ausgerichtet. Die Entwicklung großer Artenvielfalt ist als Antwort auf die Gefahr zu verstehen, daß durch ungewöhnliche, extreme Umweltbedingungen der Fortbestand des Lebens gefährdet werden kann. Natürlich konnte sich diese Antwort nur für Schwankungsbreiten solcher Faktoren der unbelebten und belebten Umwelt herausbilden, die wärend der Entwicklungsgeschichte auch auftraten. Sie schließt keinesfalls unbiologische Extremfaktoren wie industrielle Verschmutzung von Gewässern mit anorganischen Giften ein. Obwohl die Nischen der einzelnen Arten eines Gewässers in der Regel verschieden sind, ist doch das allgemeine Prinzip realisiert: wenige Arten zahlreich, viele selten. Besonders deutlich erkennt man dieses Prinzip an artenreichen Biozönosen wie dem Phytoplankton, der Gesellschaft der im Limnion frei schwimmenden Kleinpflanzen. Häufig wird die Funktion dieser Gesellschaft, mit Hilfe von Sonnenenergie, Wasser und Kohlensäure organische Substanz aufzubauen und die Nahrungsgrundlage für die Tiere und Bakterien des Systems zu liefern, fast allein von einer Art bestritten. Das ist oft bei sogenannten Wasserblüten oder Vegetationsfärbungen so. Neben der massenhaft auftretenden Art sind jedoch noch zahlreiche andere im Gewässer vorhanden, die sofort funktionell an die Stelle der herrschenden treten, sobald sich die Umweltsituation und damit die Gedeihmöglichkeit ändert. Im Durchschnittsfall ist also die Funktion des Ökosystems über seine Struktur abgepuffert. Auch in der Besiedlung der Binnengewässerökosysteme mit Fischarten äußern sich diese Prinzipien. Es gibt in unseren Seen zahlreiche Fischarten, die in etwa stellvertretend füreinander auftreten können. Es sei nur auf solche Gruppen wie Raubfische (Hecht, Zander, großer Barsch, Aal z.T.) und Bodentierfresser (Blei, Karpfen, Güster, Plötze u.a.) hingewiesen. Die Pufferung der Funktion äußert sich bereits darin, daß der Fischertrag eines Gewässers bei ausreichend breiter statistischer Basis der Erhebung insgesamt eine stabilere Größe ist als der Ertrag einzelner Arten, die ihn zusammensetzen (VINBERG 1966). Trotz der überall in der Natur auftretenden Tendenz zu hoher Artenvielfalt ist die Anzahl der in den einzelnen Binnengewässern doch sehr verschieden...."
Ich denke dieses Zitat verdeutlicht doch zumindest einen Ansatzpunkt der Bewertung von Ökosystemen sehr deutlich - und zwar den der Biodiversität.
Es gab da mal einen schlauen Herrn namens Thienemann, der die biozönotischen (lebensgemeinschaftlichen) Grundregeln aufgestellt hat, die dann von den Herrn Franz und Krogerus noch erweitert wurden.
Sie lauten sinngemäß:
- je vielfältiger ein Lebensraum, um so höher die Artenzahl, jedoch mit geringerer Individuendichte der einzelnen Art
- einseitige und extreme Lebensbedingungen führen zur Artenarmut, jedoch mit höheren Individuendichten der einzelnen Art
- Je kontinuierlicher sich die Milieubedingungen in einem Lebensraum entwickelt haben, je länger er gleichartige Umweltbedingungen aufgewiesen hat, umso artenreicher, ausgeglichener und stabiler kann seine Lebensgemeinschaft sein
- in extremen Lebensräumen dominieren stärker spezialisierte Arten
Für die Angler würde das also bedeuten, dass stärkere Beeinflussungen, sei es durch verstärkten Besatz, Einführung von nicht gewässerspezifischen Arten oder einem starken Angeldruck (gerade in kleineren Gewässern) das Ökosystem dahin geschädigt wird, dass die Pufferung abnimmt und somit das Gewässer vor eventuellen extremen Einflüssen nicht ausreichend geschützt ist. Dies bedeutet aber auch, dass gerade Lebensräume, wie z.B. Moore oder Waldgewässer (meist niedriger PH-Wert) oder oligosaprobe Gewässer (sehr Nährstoffarm), ein für nicht natürliche Störungen sehr empfindliches Ökosystem haben und damit auf Störungen katastrophal reagieren können, obwohl sie eigentlich gegenüber natürlichen Störungen sehr gut abgepuffert sind.
Man sollte also nicht nur einseitig "seine Lieblinge" in der Tier- und Pflanzenwelt betrachen und fördern, sondern etwas über den Tellerrand hinausschauen.

|wavey:


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Völlig falsch verstanden, Toni. Nicht der Vorstand muß umdenken, sondern die Mitglieder. Aus genau den von Dir genannten Gründen. Kriegen die Mitglieder Ihren Willen nicht ( ausreichend ) , treten sie halt aus. Ein Verein ist aber auf die Mitglieder, bzw. deren Beiträge angewiesen.


 
Alles klar #h ..

trotzdem aus meiner Praxis:
Kein Besatz => keine Mitglieder => kein Verein;

und die Mitglieder reden mit, ob sie reel mehr als 10 Fische im Jahr haben wollen ...
achso ..und solange diese Mitglieder im Anglerboard hier immer von Zandern lesen, wächst auch die Begehrlichkeit diese zu setzen, auch wenn sie in unseren Hechtgewässern nichts zu suchen haben |rolleyes


----------



## Koghaheiner (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Glasklares, türkisblaues Wasser; 20m Sichtweiten, Bewuchs bis 20m Tiefe, und nur sechs Fischarten:
> Barsch, Hecht, Schleie, Aal, Döbel und (die dort allgegenwärtigen) Sonnenbarsche. Massenhaft Barschbrut, aber auch einige Großbarsche (50cm+), viele Großhechte und kapitale Schleien. Keine Karpfen, keine Brassen, keine Störe, keine Welse, keine Zander...
> Wäre dort ein Angelverein, wäre es sicherlich anders, oder nicht?



Darf ich dich fragen wie da die Aale und die Sonnenbarsche reinkommen wenn nicht durch Besatz? Ok, die Sonnenbarsche eventuell durch Laich an Enten, etc. , das schließe ich aber bei den Aalen aus. Und sonst gab es keine Fischarten? Nichts an Weißfisch?  |bigeyes

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## FischerBub (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Warum Erhenen sich einige immer so über die Natur, und meinen ein von Göttern geschaffenes Überwesen zu sein ?
> Der Mensch ist ein Primat,ein Teil der Natur hervorgegangen aus der Evulution.
> Der Mensch verändert seine Umwelt genauso wie viele anderen Lebewesen um daraus seinen Vorteil zu ziehen,das ist in den Genen drin, da ist nichts mit überlegenen Intellekt.
> Sollte das ein Fehler sein stirbt er aus,so wie viele Arten vor ihn.



Da hast du schon Recht.
Der Mensch ist mit seinem handeln genauso Teil der Natur, wie alle anderen Lebewesen auch. Somit hat wird er sich auch seinen Lebensraum (bei der Species Mensch nunmal mittlerweile der gesamt Globus) in vielfältigster Weise Gestalten und man kann immer noch sagen, dass das alles "natürlich" ist und "der Mensch gehört zur Evolution dazu" etc.

Nur sagtest du auch das der Mensch ein Primat ist. Der Mensch ist nicht nur irgendein Primat, sondern sogar der potenziell intelligenteste der bekannt ist.
Ich finde, dass ihn das dazu predistiniert, nicht einfach nur die Natur zu ändern, "sich Untertarn zu machen" und zu sagen: "Ich bin ein Teil der Natur, also kann ich sie nicht kaputt machen!".
Sondern der intelligente Mensch, sollte sich Gedanken über sein Handeln und seine Auswirkungen machen (weil er wohl als einziges Lebewesen in der Lage ist, die Auswirkungen einigermaßen mit seinem Bewusstsein zu erfassen).
Um somit, auch aus reinem Eigeninterresse, sich seine momentan gerade noch lebenswerte Umwelt erhalten.



*@Fischpaule:* Habe mir mal erlaubt zwei imho aussagekräftigsten Sätze des Herrn Barthelmes aus deinem Fließtext rauszuziehen:
_
...
Neben der massenhaft auftretenden Art sind jedoch noch zahlreiche andere im Gewässer vorhanden, die sofort funktionell an die Stelle der herrschenden treten, sobald sich die Umweltsituation und damit die Gedeihmöglichkeit ändert. Im Durchschnittsfall ist also die Funktion des Ökosystems über seine Struktur abgepuffert.
...
Obwohl die Nischen der einzelnen Arten eines Gewässers in der Regel verschieden sind, ist doch das allgemeine Prinzip realisiert: wenige Arten zahlreich, viele selten.
..._ 

Bei unsren sich momentan stark ändernden Umweltbedingungen im und ums Wasser (Neophyten, Neozooen, Schadstoffeintrag, Gewässerverbau, auch wieder der Rückbau und Renaturierung, ... ) ist es also kein Wunder, dass es zu Schwankungen in den Bestandesdichten einzelner Arten kommt.


----------



## FischerBub (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Koghaheiner schrieb:


> Darf ich dich fragen wie da die Aale und die Sonnenbarsche reinkommen wenn nicht durch Besatz? Ok, die Sonnenbarsche eventuell durch Laich an Enten, etc. , das schließe ich aber bei den Aalen aus. Und sonst gab es keine Fischarten? Nichts an Weißfisch?  |bigeyes
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Kogha




die Frage nach den Aalen wurde weiter vorne eigentlich schon Beantwortet.

/edit habs gefunden:


FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Luftlinie keine 2000m zum Rhein, dazwischen liegen noch 3 Seen bzw. ein Sumpfgebiet (Altrheinarm). Alles klar?


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich möchte doch noch mal auf die Frage zurückkommen, was denn eigentlich eine Schädigung ist....
> 
> Man sollte also nicht nur einseitig "seine Lieblinge" in der Tier- und Pflanzenwelt betrachen und fördern, sondern etwas über den Tellerrand hinausschauen.
> ...


 

Ganz hervorragneder Beitrag. Das Zitat hab ich aus Platzgründen gekürzt und zwei Aussagen stehen lassen, auf die ich mich beziehen möchte.

Díe Frage was eine Schädigung ist, ist m.E. hauptsächlich subjektiv zu beantworten, wenn man wirtschaftliche Komponenten ausnimmt. Für mich als Naturfreak ist es immer dann eine Schädigung, wenn die Artenvielfalt in einem Biotop ( auch außerhalb des Wassers ) zurückgeht. Ganz einfach weil ich diese Vielfalt geniesse und mich über möglichst viele verschiedene Tiere und Pflanzen freue. Das Verdrängen einer Art durch eine oder mehrere andere ist in meinen Augen kein Schaden, sondern eine Veränderung. Das Verdrängen mehrerer Arten durch eine andere ist hingegen für mich negativ. 

Grade das einseitige Betrachten der Natur, mit Blickwinkel auf eine Art oder Gruppe, führt zu oft sehr abenteuerlichen Auswüchsen im Naturschutz. Ob nun Reptilienfreunde gegen Reiherbestände wettern, Ameisenschützer am liebsten jedem Specht den Hals umdrehen möchten, der Kormoran als Staatsfeind Nr1. der Angler ausgerufen wird, oder Unsummen in diverse Wiedereinbürgerungsprogramme gesteckt werden, eines wird dabei zu oft vergessen.
Plötzlichen ( in evolutionären Maßstäben ) und grundlegenden Veränderungen ( ob positiv oder negativ ) gehen immer Eingriffe oder Unterlassungen des Menschen voraus. Sei es die Gewässerverbauung, sei es das zwar nicht gewollte, aber dennoch erfolgreiche Anfüttern der Kormorane, das Brachliegenlassen von alten Kulturlandschaften , der Bau von Kläranlagen etc.
Der Schutz einer Art, oder Bemühungen um eine solche sind Sinn- und Zwecklos, wenn nicht gleichzeitig für geeignete Lebensbedingungen gesorgt wird. Das ist z.T. unmöglich, fördert aber im Erfolgsfall auch andere Arten, die eigentlich nicht im Fokus stehen, ja sogar dem eigentlichen Ziel entgegenwirken können. 

Um es mal ( etwas abstrakt ) auf den Rhein zu beziehen.

Wäre das Ziel der Verbesserung der Wasserqualität gewesen, den Zanderbestand zu stabilisieren bzw. eine Genießbarkeit der Zander zu erreichen, müsste man das Ergebnis als Schuß in den Ofen bezeichnen. Unter dem Strich jedoch hat das Ökosystem Rhein und die Vielfalt der Angelfischerei profitiert. Das kann man aber mit einem " Zandertunnelblick " nicht erkennen.


----------



## Nullstein (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Luftlinie keine 2000m zum Rhein, dazwischen liegen noch 3 Seen bzw. ein Sumpfgebiet (Altrheinarm). Alles klar?



...ich wußte noch gar nicht, das Aale zu den fliegenden Fische zählen...

;-)


----------



## Dart (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Nullstein schrieb:


> ...ich wußte noch gar nicht, das Aale zu den fliegenden Fische zählen...
> 
> ;-)


....und du hast scheinbar noch nie Hochwasser am Rhein gesehen oder erlebt|bla:


----------



## mike_w (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Sehr interessante Standpunkte. Besonders gut gefällt mir das Statement zur Schädigung, das offensichtlich von der Sichtweise des jeweiligen Anglers abhängt und selten von objektiven gewässerökologischen Aspekten.

Der begeisterte Großwelsangler und Releaser hat sicher eine ganz andere Vorstellung von Schädigung als einer, der möglichst oft einen Portionsfisch für die Pfanne mitnehmen möchte. Der "Karpfenhunter" sicher eine andere als der Schleienangler und der Großhechtangler, der viel Geld für Schweden und Bodedenurlaube ausgibt und trotzdem alles zurücksetzt, als einer, der froh ist, überhaupt einen maßigen Fisch zu fangen. 

Damit heißt es auch, dass immer irgendwer irgendetwas zu meckern hat.

Wenn ich bislang richtig gelesen haben, ergeben sich folgende Schwerpunkte:

1. Durch Besatz wird in der Regel soviel falsch gemacht, dass es fast immer besser wäre, nichts zu tun und das viele Geld sinnvoller zu verwenden.

2a. Entnahme durch den Angler ist bei selbstreproduzierenden Beständen längst nicht so problematisch, wie oft gedacht wird. Es werden halt nur mehr "Planstellen" frei.

2b. Ohne Entnahme sinkt die Produktivität, da die Nachkommen keinen Platz finden und damit nicht heranwachsen können.

2c. durch Entnahme verjüngt sich der Bestand, ob das gut oder schlecht ist, hängt natürlich wieder von der Sicht des jeweiligen Angler ab. Junge Bestände mit vielen kleineren Fischen oder alte Bestände mit ingesamt viel weniger, aber größern Fischen.

4. Bei sich schlecht oder gar nicht reproduzierenden Arten (Karpfen) ist jeder entnommene Fisch -1 zu nehem. Es stellt sich aber die Frage, ob solche Tiere in so ein Gewässer gehören.

5. Gewässer ändern sich ständig (Alterung, Eutrophierung, Begradigung, Reinigung, Renaturierung, neue Fischarten), und jede Änderung hat folgen. D.h. der Angler muss sich auf die Folgen einstellen und nicht das Gewässer auf die Angler.


----------



## Fischpaule (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Mit ein paar Einschränkungen hast du das ganz gut zusammengefasst...



mike_w schrieb:


> Wenn ich bislang richtig gelesen haben, ergeben sich folgende Schwerpunkte:
> 
> 1. Durch Besatz wird in der Regel soviel falsch gemacht, dass es fast immer besser wäre, nichts zu tun und das viele Geld sinnvoller zu verwenden.
> 
> ...



1.#6 - mal von bewirtschafteten Kleingewässern und Teichen abgesehen voll zutreffend

2a#6 - mit gewissen Abstrichen, das kommt halt u.a. auf die Gewässergröße und -struktur, sowie auf den Angeldruck an, aber für die überwiegende Mehrheit der Gewässer zutreffend.

2b, die Produktivität bleibt im längeren Mittel immer gleich (so lange sich nicht die Bedingungen ändern) , da alle Stoffe im Wasser auch vollständig mit in das Nahrungsnetz einbezogen werden, nur könnte man ohne Probleme jährlich etwas davon abschöpfen - es würde dann so zu sagen nicht als Sediment am Gewässerboden enden sondern in der Pfanne.

2c, #6aber es sind sich dabei nicht nur die Angler uneinig, was die geeignetste Variante ist, zumal in nicht bewirtschafteten/beangelten Gewässern bei einigen Arten die Altersstruktur auch sehr unausgeglichen ist, bei anderen Arten widerum ist sie ausgeglichen....

4. #6 im großen und ganzen ja, nur ist gerade der Karpfen vielleicht ein schlechtes Beispiel, da er in sehr vielen Gewässern laicht, nur kommen oft keine oder nur sehr wenige Jungfische auf - aber das man überprüfen sollte, ob der Fisch überhaupt in diesen oder jenen Gewässertyp gesetzt werden kann, stimmt voll und ganz.

5.  , im kürzeren Rahmen ändern sich natürlich die Bedingungen, aber langfristig sollte es eigentlich angestrebt werden, das die Bedingungen möglichst konstant bleiben (mit der Alterung hast du natürlich recht, nur verläuft diese zumeist sehr sehr langsam und die Lebewesen können sich darauf einstellen bzw. es ändert sich die Artenzusammensetzung in natürlicher Weise), damit sich die Systeme stabilisieren können - natürlich erst nach der Renaturierung und "Reinigung" - die Angler allerdings, müssten sich halt darauf einstellen und u.U. ihre Vorlieben etwas ändern...

|wavey:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Bevor ihr weiter eine Definition von "Schädigung" zerfasert - die  Wasserrahmenrichtlinie (per gesetz verbindlich) sieht das wesentlich einfacher:

Eine Schädigung tritt dann ein, wenn sich der Zustand eines Gewässers ändert (vgl. Zustandsstufen WRRL). Da in diese Zustandsstufen etliche Parameter einfließen, ist eine weitere Unterteilung überflüssig.


----------



## Dart (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Bevor ihr weiter eine Definition von "Schädigung" zerfasert - die Wasserrahmenrichtlinie (per gesetz verbindlich) sieht das wesentlich einfacher:
> 
> Eine Schädigung tritt dann ein, wenn sich der Zustand eines Gewässers ändert (vgl. Zustandsstufen WRRL). Da in diese Zustandsstufen etliche Parameter einfließen, ist eine weitere Unterteilung überflüssig.


Kannst du das in einer fur mich verständlichen Sprache nochmal erläutern?
Sorry, ich bin blond|rolleyes
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Fischpaule (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Eine Schädigung tritt dann ein, wenn sich der Zustand eines Gewässers ändert (vgl. Zustandsstufen WRRL). Da in diese Zustandsstufen etliche Parameter einfließen, ist eine weitere Unterteilung überflüssig.



Bei manchen Gewässern wäre es doch aber wünschenswert wenn sie sich verändern würden|rolleyes - ich hab mir dieses Werk nun nicht ganz duchgelesen aber eine Veränderung in die richtige Richtung wird doch zulässig sein oder |kopfkrat


----------



## FoolishFarmer (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Äääh... jo.
Ich bemühe mich ein etwa 400 Seiten umfassendes Werk in wenigen Sätzen zu beschreiben - sorry, wenn´s nicht gleich auf Anhieb klappt. 


1990 hat man sich erstmals überlegt, dass man zum Schutze des Wassers als Rohstoff eine europaweite Gesetzesgrundlage (Richtlinie) schaffen sollte. Nach 10 Jahren Entwicklungszeit trt dann 2000 die sog. Wasserrahmenrichtlinie in Kraft. In ihr werden alle Formen des Wassers (Oberflächenwasser, Grundwasser, Küstenwasser...) umfassend beschrieben, begutachtet und in Zustandsformen untergliedert.
Für die uns betreffenden Oberflächenwässer (stehende und fließende Gewässer) heißt das in etwa:

Es wurden zunächst alle Gewässer typisiert (d.h. Flachseen der norddeutschen Tieflandebene gegen Bergseen, schottergeprägte  Bäche der Mittelgebirge gegen Ströme des Tieflands, etc.) - dies geschah aufwendig und teilweise sehr kleinräumig. Dennoch muss man eben bestimmte Typen entwickeln, die sich europaweit vergleichen lassen, um am Ende eine einheitliche BEWERTUNG zu ermöglichen.
Dann braucht es für jeden dieser Typen noch ein Leitbild (quasi der Optimalzustand = Zustandsklasse "sehr gut"), das anhand historischer Daten und durch Referenzgewässer erstellt wird.
Nun braucht es eigentlich nur noch die verschiedenen Parameter bzw. Indikatoren um das Leitbild beschreiben zu können (chemische & physikalische Daten, biologische Parameter, Strukturen, etc.).
Anhand dieser vielfältigen Faktoren kann man dann eine Abweichung vom Referenzzustand beschreiben - dazu wurden über viele Jahre hinweg Bewertungsverfahren für die einzelnen Faktoren entwickelt (wobei Deutschland federführend war und ist).

Wenn ich das alles zusammennehme, kann ich am Ende den Zustand beschreiben. Und dann ist auch eine Bewertung kein Problem mehr!
Eine Schädigung (um auf den Ursprungsgedanken zurückzukommen) ist dann eben eine negative Abweichung vom Referenzzustand.

Halbwegs verständlich?  #t


----------



## Fischpaule (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Ahh, na gut, das macht ja sogar Sinn, wenn der Sollzustand als Ziel gesetzt wird und eine Verschlechterung des Istzustandes nicht vorkommen darf bzw. jede Abweichung vom Sollzustand schon als unakzeptabel angesehen wird...

Für die Teichwirtschaften haben sie so etwas ähnliches vor - nur ist es da natürlich völlig unverständlich, da kein Mensch weiß, wie sich der Markt entwickelt und stell dir mal vor, es müssten vermehrt Fische in Rundbecken schwimmen, weil der Bedarf auf Grund von irgendwann mal beschlossenen Bewirtschaftungsfestsetzungen nicht gedeckt werden kann, allein schon der KHV würde das aus bedeuten, da man nicht mal andere Fische züchten könnte - ich beschäftige mich zur Zeit verstärkt mit Nutzungskonzepten für die Teichwirtschaft in denen man Ökologie (natürlich im fischereilichen Rahmen) und Marktflexibilität halbwegs zufriedenstellend vereinen kann und da wäre so eine Reglung katastrophal...

|wavey:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Es gibt natürlich immer auch Ausnahmen - auch bei der WRRL.
Z.B. dann, wenn ein höheres Gut als der Naturschutz Vorrang hat - im Falle einer Teichwirtschaft ist das selbstverständlich die Ernährung der Bevölkerung und obendrein noch der Faktor Wirtschaft.

Ich hab tatsächlich auch schon Fischteiche (z.B. bei Kreba) nach WRRL kartiert... ist aber aus meinen Augen eigentlich unsinnig. #c
Da Teiche zudem temporär sind, ist ein langfristiges Monitoring ohnehin kaum bis gar nicht möglich. |rolleyes


----------



## Fischpaule (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Das ganze ist aber noch nicht vom Tisch, da sich verstärkt der Naturschutz eingeschaltet hat - die wollen halt die Vertragsnaturschutzkosten sparen und gerade den großen wie Kreba, Wartha oder Peitz würde sowas das Genick brechen...

#h


----------



## EMZET (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Habe jetzt nicht das ganze Thread gelesen, kann also sein das das schon angesprochen wurde.

Ich denke nicht, das der Bestand an bestimmten, bevorzugt beangelten Fischarten von Freizeitanglern in ihrem Aufkommen ernsthaft gefährdet werden kann. In der Regel gleicht das die Natur durch höhere Nachkommensraten wieder aus. Auch wird ein Gewässer in dem man nichts fängt mit der Zeit immer weniger befischt werden, wodurch sich der Bestand erholen kann. Eine weitaus größere Gefahr geht meines Erachtens von der Selektion der Fische aus. Die meisten Freizeitangler entnehmen in erster Linie besonders große oder schöne Fische, deren Gene, die für eben für diese Eigenschaften verantwortlich sind, mit der Zeit im Genpool verloren gehen. In den Augen der Natur zahlt es sich aus klein und hässlich zu sein  Auch wird die Resistenz gegenüber Krankheiten dadurch verringert. Um eine bestimmte Größe zu erreichen vergehen mitunter viele Jahre in denen der Fisch den unterschiedlichsten Umwelteinflüssen ausgesetzt ist. Um dieses hohe Alter zu erreichen verfügt der Fisch über bestimmte Eigenschaften die in den Genen stecken, oder die er sich im Laufe der Jahre durch Anpassung angeeignet hat. Wird dieser Fisch jetzt aus dem Gewässer entnommen, gehen viele Fischgenerationen mit diesen für Ihn so vorteilhaften Eigenschaften verloren.


----------



## fishermain (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Hallo EMZET,

ich meine, dass Du Deiner Grundaussage, dass ein Fischbestand einer bestimmten Art durch Freizeitangler nicht zu gefährden sei, durch Deine nachfolgenden Ausführungen (selbst) ziemlich wirkungsvoll widersprichst!? (Unten habe ich nochmal zitiert.)

Ich persönlich sehe die Lage etwa so, wie sie "Dietmar B.", weiter unten im Thread (ich glaube eine Seite vor dieser hier), beschreibt und vertrete etwa seine Meinung, was aber wohl eher eine Minorität der vertretenen Ansichten hier (ich habe den Thread ausführlich verfolgt) darstellt. - Leider, denn ich glaube, dass das gezielte Beangeln einer bestimmten Fischart (etwa des Zander, der ja "in aller Munde" (buchstäblich treffende Formulierung in dem Zusammenhang) ist und im Board auch schon (als Tippfehler zunächst) als "Rausfisch" bezeichnet wurde (sehr treffend auch dieser "Versprecher")), auch in einem grossen Fluss, wie z.B. dem Main oder dem Rhein, dessen Bestand ganz schön "nieder machen" kann! Es werden ja nicht nur die grössten und besten Brocken "zuhauf", falls man sie denn zu fassen bekommt, entnommen, sondern auch z.B. in der Schonzeit und/oder die Untermassigen usw. Also, natürlich kann ich nichts davon "wissenschaftlich" untermauern, aber mein "Gefühl" (und meine Erfahrungen, auf denen es sich herausgebildet hat) sagt mir, dass man den Zanderbestand sehr wohl "äusserst reduzieren" könnte. Vielleicht wird der traurige "Beweis" dafür ja sogar in den kommenden Jahren ("automatisch") noch angetreten werden. - Einen Hinweis dafür gibt mir auch, dass z.B. die Fischerzunft Frankfurt im Main! Zanderbesatz vornimmt UND die gesetzlichen Regelungen zum Schutz dieses und der anderen Raubfische verstärkt hat! Warum sollten sie das tun, wenn quasi alle "Planstellen" automatisch und sogar womöglich noch verstärkt (durch die Natur) bei zunehmender Entnahme (durch die Angler) widerbesetzt würden. - Also mit Verlaub, ich glaube, dass das eine ganz "schön" realitätsferne Wunschvorstellung sein könnte. Ich hoffe allerdings, alle, die jene Ansicht vertreten, mögen recht haben, denn auch ich mag ab und an einen schönen Zander, lecker, in meiner Pfanne haben. Und sollte es so "paradiesisch" (wie vorgenannt) sein, dann wäre ja buchstäblich auch in Zukunft noch "alles in Butter" ;-).

Beste Grüsse




EMZET schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, das der Bestand an bestimmten, bevorzugt beangelten Fischarten von Freizeitanglern in ihrem Aufkommen ernsthaft gefährdet werden kann.
> 
> ...
> 
> Die meisten Freizeitangler entnehmen in erster Linie besonders große oder schöne Fische, deren Gene, die für eben für diese Eigenschaften verantwortlich sind, mit der Zeit im Genpool verloren gehen. ... Auch wird die Resistenz gegenüber Krankheiten dadurch verringert. Um eine bestimmte Größe zu erreichen vergehen mitunter viele Jahre ...


----------



## EMZET (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



fishermain schrieb:


> Hallo EMZET,
> 
> ich meine, dass Du Deiner Grundaussage, dass ein Fischbestand einer bestimmten Art durch Freizeitangler nicht zu gefährden sei, durch Deine nachfolgenden Ausführungen (selbst) ziemlich wirkungsvoll widersprichst!? (Unten habe ich nochmal zitiert.)





EMZET schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, das der Bestand an bestimmten, bevorzugt beangelten Fischarten von Freizeitanglern in ihrem Aufkommen ernsthaft gefährdet werden kann.



Ich denke nicht das ich mir da wiederspreche, da die Aussage auf das Aufkommen, also den Bestand bezogen ist. Eine Veränderung der Gene hat kurzfristig keine Auswirkung auf den Bestand, und langfristik kommt es auf die Art der Veränderung an. Was ich mit meinem Post ausdrücken wollte, ist daß die Auswirkung der Selektion für mich schwerer wiegt als die vermeindliche Überfischung der Freizeitangler. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, das ich in meiner Theorie die Auswirkung des ungesetlichen Verhaltens mancher auf den Bestand, nicht berücksichtigt habe. :q Liegt wohl daran, das ich mich an die gesetzlichen Vorgaben halte  An das was passiert wenn ein Fischbestand erst selektiert, und dann noch überfischt wird, will ich garnicht denken. Also leute, haltet euch an das Fischereirecht und die Vorgaben, lasst auch die Großen mal schwimmen, und ich sehe für die Freizeitangelei eine roßige Zukunft #6


----------



## Fischpaule (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



fishermain schrieb:


> Also, natürlich kann ich nichts davon "wissenschaftlich" untermauern, aber mein "Gefühl" (und meine Erfahrungen, auf denen es sich herausgebildet hat) sagt mir, dass man den Zanderbestand sehr wohl "äusserst reduzieren" könnte.



Moin
gerade über die Bestandsentwicklungen, einschließlich der Gründe für diese, des Zanders, gibt es Publikationen zu hauf - du brauchst dich also nur belesen und dann nicht mehr auf dein Gefühl hören


@EMZET
Das Argument mit dem Genpool kann man beruhigt vergessen - da die Varianz, gerade bei Fischen mit sehr vielen Nachkommen, geradezu riesig ist.
Auch wenn ein alter (großer) Fisch sicherlich schon in gewisser Weise "bewiesen" hat, das er in seinen Erbanlagen gut an die bisher herrschenden Bedingungen angepasst war, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass er und seine Nachkommen das auch für die zukünftigen Bedingungen sind - die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist durch die hohe Varianz in der Nachkommenschaft genau so wie bei jüngeren Laichfischen.
Den einzigen wirklichen Vorteil, den größere Laichfische haben, ist, dass sie größere Eier ablegen (damit sind auch die schlüpfenden Jungfische größer), und dadurch einen Selektionsvorteil gegenüber den Jungfischen anderer Laichfische der gleichen Art, in Hinsicht auf den "Kampf" um die Nahrungsressourcen, haben. 

|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Ergänzend zum Thema " Großer Fisch und Erbanlagen " darf man natürlich nicht vergessen, dass dieser seine Gene schon millionenfach vererbt hat wenn er groß und somit auch alt ist.

Hingegen könnte ( theoretisch ) ein grade mal maßiger Fisch mit hervorragendem und vor allem " aktuellen " Genen " wertvoller " sein. Allerdings nur theoretisch. 

Viel " schlimmer " kann da der Besatz mit ortsfremden Fischen einer Art sein, da hierbei das Genpotential geographischer Rassen vermischt, bzw. verdrängt werden kann. Dafür ist z.B. unsere Bachforelle ein Beispiel.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



fishermain schrieb:


> Also, natürlich kann ich nichts davon "wissenschaftlich" untermauern, aber mein "Gefühl" (und meine Erfahrungen, auf denen es sich herausgebildet hat) sagt mir, dass man den Zanderbestand sehr wohl "äusserst reduzieren" könnte.


Wie Fischpaule ja schon schrieb, ist es ganz gut, dass wir uns in diesem Fall nicht auf das "Gefühl" eines Anglers (oder mehrerer) verlassen müssen. 



fishermain schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird der traurige "Beweis" dafür ja sogar in den kommenden Jahren ("automatisch") noch angetreten werden.


Welcher "traurige Beweis"? Das es keine Zander mehr geben wird im Rhein?
Nun, auch ohne Angler ist es ganz und gar gesichert, dass sich der Fischbestand des Rheins in den kommenden Jahren genauso stark weiter verändern wird, wie in den letzten 50 Jahren:
Vom Lachs über die Massenaufkommen an Weissfischen, über die Explosion der Barben und Zander bis hin zur "Wallerplage"... da wird sich noch so einiges tun. Sicher ist dabei lediglich, dass es nicht von allen Arten immer noch mehr geben kann (sondern vielmehr insgesamt weniger, aufgrund zurückgehender Trophiebelastung) - es gibt nur eine bestimmte Menge an Fisch im Rhein, innerhalb derer sich die Arten ihr "Kuchenstück" sichern.
Und momentan sieht es ganz so aus, als habe der Zander nunmal die schlechteren Karten (wie einst der Hecht, und damals haben auch alle geschrieen).



fishermain schrieb:


> Einen Hinweis dafür gibt mir auch, dass z.B. die Fischerzunft Frankfurt im Main! Zanderbesatz vornimmt UND die gesetzlichen Regelungen zum Schutz dieses und der anderen Raubfische verstärkt hat! Warum sollten sie das tun, wenn quasi alle "Planstellen" automatisch und sogar womöglich noch verstärkt (durch die Natur) bei zunehmender Entnahme (durch die Angler) widerbesetzt würden.


Tja warum nur?
Möglicherweise deshalb, weil die einzige Interesse der Fischerzunft (wie der Name schon sagt) die Fischerei ist. Und die Fischerei hat leider nur allzu oft nichts mit der gesamten Natur am Hut (Beispiele gibt´s dafür zu Hauf), sondern sieht nur ihre Fische. Rapfen verkauft sich eben nicht so gut wie Zander! |rolleyes Es werden ja auch jedes Jahr Millionen von Lachsbrütlingen in Deutschland (in die teilweise unmöglichsten gräben) ausgesetzt - uns das OBWOHL eine natürliche Reproduktion nicht gegeben ist. 
Ich würde also nicht allzu viel auf die Spielereien dieser "Planstellen" geben.  Ich denke viel mehr noch, dass Du diesen Hinweis getrost ad acta legen kannst.


----------



## Fischpaule (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Und die Fischerei hat leider nur allzu oft nichts mit der gesamten Natur am Hut (Beispiele gibt´s dafür zu Hauf), sondern sieht nur ihre Fische. Rapfen verkauft sich eben nicht so gut wie Zander! |rolleyes



Auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass die Fischerei sehr viel mit der Natur am Hut hat (Beispiele gibt`s dafür zu Hauf ), sind die Regeln des Marktes (gerade im Bezug auf den Zander) nicht von der Hand zu weisen...

#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Tja warum nur?
> Möglicherweise deshalb, weil die einzige Interesse der Fischerzunft (wie der Name schon sagt) die Fischerei ist. Und die Fischerei hat leider nur allzu oft nichts mit der gesamten Natur am Hut (Beispiele gibt´s dafür zu Hauf), sondern sieht nur ihre Fische.


 
Wobei einer meiner Fragen noch immer und seit Monaten unbeantwortet bleibt.

Was macht den Zander so beliebt bei den Anglern ?
Wirtschaftliche und kulinarische Interessen kann man da ja weitgehend ( zumindest bei den üblichen Diskutanten ) ausschließen.

Seit ich Rapfen und Barbe nachstelle, hat der Zander deutlich an Attraktivität als Ziel der Begierde verloren. 

Weiter haben sich bei mir in der letzten Zeit auch erhebliche Zweifel eingestellt, ob der Zanderbestand tatsächlich so dramatisch zurückgegangen ist. Heißt unter ein Maß das den Fang eher unwahrscheinlich oder extrem schwierig macht.

Mehrfach haben sowohl mein Neffe als auch ich im vergangenen Jahr bei Feedern Zander von außen gehakt und nicht nur kleine. Zweimal bissen sie sogar auf 2 Maden, der Haken saß innen im Maul. Vor zwei Wochen saßen wir an einer Buhne und wollten Aale fangen. Während unseres Ansitzes wurde diese Buhne von mehreren Gufi-Anglern regelrecht beharkt. Gefangen haben sie nix. In der Dämmerung hatte ich dann einen Biß auf Dendrobenas und konnte einen Zander von knapp 75 cm landen. Sauber im Maul gehakt. 
Nun will ich ganz sicher nicht behaupten, das dies eine neue erfolgversprechende Methode zum Zanderfang ist. Ganz klar ist das Zufall. Aber gibt es nicht vielleicht doch noch viel mehr Zander im Rhein, als allgemein angenommen wird und sind nur unsere stoischen Fangmethoden inzwischen nicht mehr so wirkungsvoll ?

Weiter haben wir früher mit lebenden Köfis ( meist Ukeleis ) am langen Vorfach auf Grund gefangen. Heute sind die lebenden Köfis verboten und beim toten Köder sind die Krabben viel schneller als die Zander. 
Es wäre ( rein theoretisch ) hochinteressant wie heute das Ergebnis beim fischen mit lebendem Köfi wäre. 

Möglicherweise klagt der Zanderangler von heute auf einem unausgeschöpft hohen Niveau.??


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Ist doch sehr Interessant wie für eine fremde Fischart im Rhein viel aufhebens gemacht wird,sorry aber der Zander gehört nur bis zur Elbe zum heimischen Fischart(und weiter Östlich).
Aber genau solche Vorstellung kan ein Gewässer mehr verändern (Besatz/falsche Schonung),als tausend Kochtopfangler die mitnehmen was drin ist.


----------



## Fischpaule (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Das die Zanderbestände mit der abnehmender Eutrophierung in vielen Gewässern zurückgehen, so wie sie vor einigen Jahrzehnten mit zunehmender Eutrophierung zugenommen haben, ist Tatsache und eine natürliche Folge. Die Angler und auch Fischer werden sich daran gewöhnen müssen.
Und nur um den Bestand des Zanders künstlich hoch zu halten, die Bemühungen um die Verbesserung der Wasserqualität in Frage zu stellen, wird doch wohl keiner wollen....

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



> Und nur um den Bestand des Zanders künstlich hoch zu halten, die Bemühungen um die Verbesserung der Wasserqualität in Frage zu stellen, wird doch wohl keiner wollen....


Wenn man sich anguckt wie fanatisch einige Zanderangler sind und wie von vielen Bewirtschaftern Gewässer besetzt werden, würde ich das aber nicht grundsätzlich ausschließen wollen......


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Und nur um den Bestand des Zanders künstlich hoch zu halten, die Bemühungen um die Verbesserung der Wasserqualität in Frage zu stellen, wird doch wohl keiner wollen....





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich anguckt wie fanatisch einige Zanderangler sind und wie von vielen Bewirtschaftern Gewässer besetzt werden, würde ich das aber nicht grundsätzlich ausschließen wollen......


Dazu folgendes, passendes Zitat aus dem AB selbst (Es geht um den Rückgang der Zander am Bodensee/ Rhein):


> Man sollte einfach ein gutes Mittelmaß der "Verschmutzung" finden, sodass sich niemand benachteiligt fühlt.


Hier nachzulesen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=124816&highlight=bodensee+berufsfischer

Braucht man nicht weiter diskutieren, oder? #c |bigeyes


Ein Glück, dass es bei den Zandern noch nicht ganz so viele Fanatiker wie bei den Karpfen gibt - richten die doch schon genug Schäden an vielen Gewässern an. |rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Das die Zanderbestände mit der abnehmender Eutrophierung in vielen Gewässern zurückgehen, so wie sie vor einigen Jahrzehnten mit zunehmender Eutrophierung zugenommen haben, ist Tatsache und eine natürliche Folge.
> #h


 
Das steht außer Frage. Dennoch scheint mir die Frage erlaubt, ob der Rhein zwar nicht mehr mit Zandern zugepflastert ist, aber dennoch eine sehr gute Bestandsdichte hat. Und ob man bei durchschnittlich 3 - 4 Zandern pro Fangtag von einem ( fast ) leergefischten Gewässer reden kann.


----------



## BERND2000 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Viel zu viele Gute Texte um vergessen zu werden!

Ich bin der Meinung das ihr euch viel zu sehr mit dem Zander beschäftigt habt.
Schädigung der Zanderbestände im Rhein durch Angler?
Mann könnte auch sagen der Zander schädigt den Fischbestand da er da eigendlich nicht hingehörte.
Das war nicht so ganz ernst gemeint, jetzt geht es um seine Nutzung schon klar.
In einigen Jahren wird über den Wels wohl genauso gedacht werden.

So, was ist aber mit den anderen Arten, natürlich findet eine Veränderung in der zusammensetzung der Arten statt wenn nur auf bestimmte Arten gezielt gefischt wird.
Das verschaft anderen einen Vorteil die dann die Nische besetzen und auch nicht mehr wieder freigeben.
In der Folge kann sich die Nahrungskette verändern, so das der Wunschfisch oder mit ihm auch andere verschwindet.

In einem Fluß mag das ja unwahrscheinlich sein, in einem kleineren See oder Weiher aber nicht.
Das so etwas durchaus auch in großen Gewässern geschehen kann wurde vor Neufundland mit dem Dorsch ja wohl bewiesen.
Da wurde auch immer gesagt der Mensch könnte die Meere nicht leerfischen.
Da werden wir gerade eines besseren belehrt ...oder.
Aber Deutschland hat mit so etwas ja Erfahrung genug, Glaubt ihr eigendlich immer noch das der Lachs und Stör zurückkehrt?
Mit der Einstellung das da kein Schaden mit der Angel anzurichten ist, bestimmt nicht.

Warum verschwanden sie im Kerngebiet ihres Lebensraumes?
Warum wurden sie nach der Verbesserung der Wasserwerte nicht wieder heimisch?
Weil in Deutschland seit über100 Jahren niemand diese Arten schädigt oder was! 
Da hatten und haben immer noch auch wir Angler und Fischer einen Teil zu beigetragen.

Gewässer die nicht beangelt werden verändern sich rasant wenn sie befischt werden!
Was die Kapitalen angeht sind die nach wenigen Wochen Geschichte.
Das ist wie ein Wald in dem alle großen Baume abgeholzt werden, da verändert sich auch der Boden wo Schatten war ist dann Licht.
Ein anderer Lebensraum.

Die Erbanlagen als unwichtig abzutun ist völlig#q.
Die großen alten Fische sind über einen Langen Zeitraum mit dem Gewässer gut zurecht gekommen.
In Ihnen steckt also auch ein Gen-Pol über die Bedingungen des Gewässers über viele Jahre.
Ein junger Fisch hat dieses noch nicht bewiesen und könnte mit seltenen sich wiederholenden Dingen nicht klarkommen.

*Fische wachsen ihr Lebenlang aber nur die Besten leben lang.*


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Immer ruhig bleiben und nicht zuviel durcheinanderwerfen...


BERND2000 schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr eigendlich immer noch das der Lachs und Stör zurückkehrt?
> Mit der Einstellung das da kein Schaden mit der Angel anzurichten ist, bestimmt nicht.
> 
> Warum verschwanden sie im Kerngebiet ihres Lebensraumes?
> Warum wurden sie nach der Verbesserung der Wasserwerte nicht wieder heimisch?


Na ganz sicher nicht, weil die Lachse zuviel beangelt werden. Schonmal was von strukturellen Defiziten gehört? Stofflicher Bleastung (Eutrophierung)? Kolmation? |rolleyes

Im übrigen hab ich mir diese Woche wieder etliche Lachse im Rheineinzugsgebiet anschauen können. Die Laichzeit ist unmittelbar vor ihrem Höhepunkt (peak spawning) - da ist gerade ganz gut was los in den Bächen. Mancherorts sind da bis zu 10 Laichgruben auf 100 Metern... :g



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Die Erbanlagen als unwichtig abzutun ist völlig#q.
> Die großen alten Fische sind über einen Langen Zeitraum mit dem Gewässer gut zurecht gekommen.
> In Ihnen steckt also auch ein Gen-Pol über die Bedingungen des Gewässers über viele Jahre.
> Ein junger Fisch hat dieses noch nicht bewiesen und könnte mit seltenen sich wiederholenden Dingen nicht klarkommen.


Ob nun aber jedes Phänomen auch gleich im Erbgut verankert ist, darf doch angezweifelt werden. Ethologen unterscheiden da zwischen geerbten und erworbenen Fähigkeiten...


----------



## Hilde (9. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Wie es scheint ist nicht nur in der Natur alles im Fluss 



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Was dem Fass tatsächlich den Boden ausschlägt sind die immensen Kosten,  die das sog. "Lachprojekt" bedeutet - vor allem angesichts des  zweifelhaften Erfolgs. Ein Kollege von mir spricht dabei auch gerne vom  "teuersten Lachsfarming aller Zeiten".
> 
> Völlig richtig - die Streuner sind ja da... und die werden auch immer  wieder mal vorbeischaun. Und wenn die Bedingungen irgendwann einmal  wieder passen, werden sich auch die Lachse wieder einfinden. Denn  momentan (und zumindest DAS haben die ganzen Experimente ja gezeigt)  gibt es einfach keine passenden Bedingungen.



Da war die ganze Sache noch lach- und zweifelhaft.



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Na ganz sicher nicht, weil die Lachse zuviel beangelt werden. Schonmal  was von strukturellen Defiziten gehört? Stofflicher Bleastung  (Eutrophierung)? Kolmation? |rolleyes



Dann nochmal fundiert erklärt, warum es nicht klappen kann.



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Im übrigen hab ich mir diese Woche wieder etliche Lachse im  Rheineinzugsgebiet anschauen können. Die Laichzeit ist unmittelbar vor  ihrem Höhepunkt (peak spawning) - da ist gerade ganz gut was los in den  Bächen. Mancherorts sind da bis zu 10 Laichgruben auf 100 Metern... :g



Huch, wo kommen denn auf einmal die ganzen Lachse her? ;+


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Ich sehe keinerlei Widerspruch in den Aussagen von Foolish Farmer. Damit der Lachs wieder heimisch wird, d.h., einen stabilen und aus eigener Kraft reproduktionsfähigen Bestand entwickelt, braucht es mehr als ein paar Laichgruben in den wenigen noch zum ablaichen geeigneten Nebengewässern. 

Es braucht vor allem zum ablaichen geeignete Nebengewässer und durchgängige Auf- und Abstiegsmöglichkeiten. 

So schön es ist, wieder von dem einen oder anderen Lachs in unseren Gewässern zu hören, so klar sollte es jedem sein, dass dieses Projekt zur Zeit nicht mehr als eine künstliche Beatmung des Bestandes ist. Ob der Patient überlebt, kann man getrost in Frage stellen.

Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass man es nicht versuchen sollte.


----------



## Bungo (9. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Wieso soll es nicht möglich sein Lachse wiederanzusiedeln?

Die Erfolge des Projekt Rhein/Lachs 2020 sind schon beachtlich.
Die Anzahl der Rückkerer nimmt stetig zu, in vielen Bächen findet Naturverlaichung statt und dank der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie werden auch die Gewässer langsam aber stetig sauberer.
Besonders die Naturverlaichung sollte wohl beweisen, dass es doch passende Bedingungen gibt.

Natürlich ist in Punkto Querverbauung die den Aufstieg zu manchen Laichgewässern verhindert noch viel zu tun, und ein Teil der Smolts wird sicherlich von Wasserkraftanlangen zerhexelt, dennoch ist das Projekt, zumindest bis jetzt, als voller Erfolg zu werden.

Die von dir angesprochene Kolmation ist da sicherlich das geringe Problem im Vergleich zu den beiden oben stehenden Punkten 

Dass die Lachse beangelt werden ist leider eine Schande, aber auch hier wurden ja, "dank" ein paar fotogeilen Personen Steine ins Rollen gebracht. Man kann nur hoffen, dass es zügig ausgeweitete Schutzzonen geben wird.


----------



## mike_w (12. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Ich glaube, die Lachsbeangelung ist das geringste Problem.
Eher intensive Netzfischerei im Mündungsbereich, Kormoraneinfall in Laichgewässern, mangelnde Laichgewässer und immer noch starke Querverbauungen, insbesondere problematischen Abstieg über Turbinen oder Gitter.


----------



## Udo561 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Hi,
ganz leerfischen vielleicht nicht , aber so beangeln das es von Jahr zu Jahr weniger Fisch gibt.
Hier bei mir an der Maas merke ich das ganz deutlich an den Zandern.
Hier darf man als Angler 2 Zander pro Tag entnehmen 
Hecht darf man keinen entnehmen.
Und so sahen meine letzten 5 Jahre aus.
Gruß Udo


2005    an  95 Angeltagen 147 Zander         112 Hechte 
2006    an 134 Angeltagen 102 Zander          76  Hechte
2007    an 154 Angeltagen  94 Zander         118 Hechte
2008    an 187 Angeltagen  77 Zander            122 Hechte
2009    an 191 Angeltagen  64 Zander            114 Hechte


----------



## jkc (12. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ganz leerfischen vielleicht nicht , aber so beangeln das es von Jahr zu Jahr weniger Fisch gibt.
> Hier bei mir an der Maas merke ich das ganz deutlich an den Zandern.
> Hier darf man als Angler 2 Zander pro Tag entnehmen
> ...



Hi, beachtliche Statistik, aber woraus entnimmst Du, dass die Rückgange Deiner Fänge auf Entnahme durch Angler zurückzuführen ist?!

#hGrüße JK


----------



## Udo561 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Hi,
wenn nicht durch Angler durch wen dann ?
Bleiben nur noch die Berufsfischer , aber die entnehmen ja auch schon jahrelang Zander.
Es kann allerdings auch sein das der Hecht hier den Zander einfach verdränkt hat.
Aber für mich ist es schlüssiger das der Zanderbestand abnimmt da man Zander entnehmen darf und Hecht eben nicht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn nicht durch Angler durch wen dann ?
> Bleiben nur noch die Berufsfischer , aber die entnehmen ja auch schon jahrelang Zander.
> Es kann allerdings auch sein das der Hecht hier den Zander einfach verdränkt hat.
> ...


 

Aber wenn ich deine Angeltage mal zu den Hechtfängen in Relation setze, dann scheinen die Hechte doch auch zurückzugehen???


----------



## MefoProf (12. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Vielleicht fressen die Hechte ja auch die Zander . Nee abe rmal im ernst: Wird bei euch nicht gerade in grossem Stil in dem Geässer rumgebaggert?


----------



## Udo561 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Hi,
die Baggerarbeiten sind beendet.

Ja , beide Fischarten sind hier rückläufig , aber Zander um einiges mehr als die Hechte.
Vor allen Dingen fängt man lange nicht mehr so viele große Zander , früher waren 80+ keine Seltenheit , heute ist das , zumindest hier bei mir etwas ganz besonnderes.
Aber vielleicht angele ich auch nur schlechter als früher |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Baggerarbeiten sind beendet.
> 
> Ja , beide Fischarten sind hier rückläufig , aber Zander um einiges mehr als die Hechte.


Und wie sieht´s mit den anderen Arten bzw. der Biomasse insgesamt aus?
Könnte es nicht vielleicht sein, dass auch die holländischen Gewässer (wie überall sonst auch) langsam aber sicher reoligotrophieren (nährstoffärmer werden), u.a. auch wegen der ausbleibenden Baggerei? Dann wäre es nicht nur völlig normal, dass der Fischbestand zurückgeht, sondern auch dass die Hechte gegenüber den Zandern wieder die Oberhand gewinnen.


----------



## jkc (12. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn nicht durch Angler durch wen dann ?
> ...



Hi, zitiere mal gerade aus einem anderem Thread.
" ... Dass das vielleicht z.B. an der gestiegenen Wasserqualität und dem gleichsam gesunkenen Nährstoffangebot liegt, kann natürlich nicht sein. Die Gesamtbiomasse, die das System tragen kann, hat sich reduziert. Durch die geänderten Bedingungen sind andere Arten wieder konkurrenzstärker geworden,..."


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3135173&postcount=36


  Grüße JK#h

Edit: Wies sieht es bei Dir eigentlich mit Rapfenfängen aus?!


----------



## angler1996 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Zitat:
"sondern auch dass die Hechte gegenüber den Zandern wieder die Oberhand gewinnen. "
Warum? , weil das Wasser klarer wird?
Danke
Gruß A.


----------



## mike_w (12. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Mich interessiert auch noch, wie sich der Wallerbestand in der Maas entwickelt und wie viele du dort schon gefangen hast.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Zitat:
> "sondern auch dass die Hechte gegenüber den Zandern wieder die Oberhand gewinnen. "
> Warum? , weil das Wasser klarer wird?


Im Grund ja - in nährstoffarmen, krautreichen Gewässern ist der Hecht gegenüber dem Zander konkurrenzstark.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ganz leerfischen vielleicht nicht , aber so beangeln das es von Jahr zu Jahr weniger Fisch gibt.
> Hier bei mir an der Maas merke ich das ganz deutlich an den Zandern.
> Hier darf man als Angler 2 Zander pro Tag entnehmen
> ...



Sorry Udo, aber statistisch gesehen könntest Du sogar jedes Jahr besser gefangen haben als zuvor. Deine Statistik sagt nichts über die Verteilung der Fänge aus. So könntest Du z.B. 2005 überwiegend in der Hochzeit der Raubfischsaison geangelt haben, 2009 jedoch überwiegend zu allgemein ungünstigen Zeiten. Dann hättest Du 2009 u.U. sogar besser gefangen als zuvor.


----------



## zorra (12. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Ich bin kein Biologe aber was Udo über NL-Gewässer sagt ist schon richtig viel Gewässer wo vor 40Jahren angefangen  worden ist zu baggern und seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr die werden von Jahr zu Jahr klarere am Anfang waren es gute Hecht und Barsch Gewässer dann kamen die Zander und es wurde weniger mit Hecht nun dreht sich alles wieder um und an vielen Gewässern kommt der Rapfen in grossen Schritten,Natürlich spielt der B-Fischer auch nee Rolle da die Heut zuTage alles abfischen was sie kriegen was früher nicht der Fall war...aber auch die können nicht alles leerfischen.Über den Deutschen Rhein mach ich mir gar keinen Kopp der hat schon soviel weggesteck und hat immer noch Fisch...Angler die den Rhein 40Jahre und länger beangeln wissen das.....ich Denke das nur Katastrophen Gewässer vernichten können.....und immer dran Denken wir brauchen die Natur aber die Natur uns nicht... so werden unsere Nachkommen auch schöne Stunden am Wasser verbringen können.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## BERND2000 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ganz leerfischen vielleicht nicht , aber so beangeln das es von Jahr zu Jahr weniger Fisch gibt.
> Hier bei mir an der Maas merke ich das ganz deutlich an den Zandern.
> Hier darf man als Angler 2 Zander pro Tag entnehmen
> ...


 
Ein Beweis ist das nicht, nur ein hochinteresanter Hinweis.
Auf jeden Fall scheint sich das Verhältnis beider Räuber zueinander zu verändern.
Warum auch immer!
Das Wasser wird immer sauberer, den Kläranlagen sei dank, dieses bedeutet aber auch weniger Fische und mehr Arten im Gewässer.
Ganz klar#6
Auf jeden Fall, unterstützt der Fang/Entnahme der Zander die Hechtbestände.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall, unterstützt der Fang/Entnahme der Zander die Hechtbestände.



Weil ???


----------



## Udo561 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Hi,
weil die nicht mehr vorhandenen Zander ihre Nahrung an die Hechte abtreten.
Die Maas wird immer sauberer , soooo viel Futterfisch wie früher haben wir hier schon lange nicht mehr.
Ich denke mal das der wenige Futterfisch hart umkämpft ist.
Bei mir hier im Leukermeer gab es schon immer Stipperwettbewerbe , da wurden früher ( vor 10 jahren ) gut und gerne pro Angler am Tag 5 - 10 KG Weißfisch gefangen , heute sind die hier froh wenn die ein paar Brassen oder Rotaugen an den Haken bekommen .
So mancher Stipper geht auch als Schneider nach Hause.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Angler9999 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Ich gehe mal davon aus das DU Udo so in etwa die gleichen Angelgewohnheiten in den letzten 5 Jahren hattest.

Dementsprechend ist deine Statistik auch in etwa OK. (Sicherlich nicht ganz optimal, sonst müßtest du auch die Anzahl der Angelstunden sowie die Tageszeiten usw. auflisten.)

Die Verbesserung des Gewässers (also das Klarwerden des Gewässers) läßt den Zander ind andere Bereiche abwandern.

Hinzu kommen noch die Futterfische wie du sagst. 
Ein Hecht ist das variabler und frißt auch mal einen Brassen.

Zander werden sicher auch öfter entnommen als Hechte.

Somit könnte ich mir es erklären, das der Hecht oberhand gewinnt.


PS: Bei uns ist man als Hegeangler mit 10 Kg oft nicht mal unter den ersten 10.


----------



## BERND2000 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Weil ???


 Weil wieder Platz im Kampf um Futter und Lebensraum freigeworden ist!
Ob diesen Platz dann ein Hecht oder ein anderer Raubfisch einnimmt sei ersteinmal dahingestellt.
Ich kann nichts zur Maas sagen, aber oft kommen Zander mit den Bedingungen in ausgebauten Flüssen besser zurecht wie der Hecht. (Laichplätze, Lebensraum)
Weiter bewohnen Hechte, weniger die Freiwasserzonen und werden sicherlich von Uferanglern leichter gefangen.
(wenn Sie entnommen werden dürfen, unterstützt das wieder die Zander)
Insgesammt erleben wir eine Neuaufteilung des Futters der Gewässer bei sinkender Futtermenge und mehr Arten.
Ursprünglich: Hecht, Quappe..
Dann:Hecht, Zander.........
Und jetzt: Hecht, Zander, Rapfen, Wels...(Quappe).


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Weiter bewohnen Hechte, weniger die Freiwasserzonen und werden sicherlich von Uferanglern leichter gefangen.



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig! Gerade die Großen Hechte sind im Freiwasser zu finden und am Ufer ehr die kleineren die Unterstände suchen, so ist es zumindest bei uns. 
Was aber auch zu beobachten ist, ist das die Saalekaskade immer sauberer wird und der Zander zurück geht!
In der Hohen Warte zum beispiel ist das Wasser so klar mittlerweile das der Hecht überhand genommen hat! Der VDSF dem die Kaskade leider seit 2 oder 3 Jahren gehöhrt besetzt zwar aber ohne Maß und Ziel! Die wenn ihre Politik nicht überdenken wird es in zehn Jahren fast unmöglich sein in der Hohen Warte noch einen Zander zu fangen trotz Besatz! Wenn man aber Zander setzt um damit Hechte und Barsche zu füttern #q!!!
Die Bleiloch dagegen hat noch einen herrvoragenden Zander und Hecht bestand schön ausgeglichen aber auch dort ist zu beobachten das dass Wasser von Jahr zu Jahr klarer wird. Zu Ostzeiten ist die ganze brühe von einer Zellstoffbude durchgelaufen und das Wasser war trüb wie ne Pfütze. Das war zwar nix um dort Speißefische zu Angeln aber dadurch hat sich in den letzten 20 Jahren dieser super bestand an Zandern aufgebaut der sich wunderbar selber reproduzieren kann oder könnte! Dazu muß sich aber der VDSF mit Vaddenfall einigen und deren Staumeister damit nicht immer im Frühjahr in der Schonzeit das Wasser um fünf meter abgelasen wird wenn wir Brut erwarten! Ich bin gespannt wie sich das weiterentwickelt und ob die es fertig bekommen in der Hohen Warte wieder einen vernünftigen Zanderbestand aufzubauen...


----------



## BERND2000 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Überbestand bei Hechten...giebt es nicht!
Ein solcher See ist dann kein Zandergewässer mehr.:c
(Es werden immer aber noch einige bleiben.)

Aber was große Hechte angeht, hast Du mit dem Freiwasser natürlich recht.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Klar werden da immer Zander sein, nicht viele aber große!
Aber aufs Thema bezogen ist nicht allein der Angler schuld am rückgang einer Art!


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Weil wieder Platz im Kampf um Futter und Lebensraum freigeworden ist!
> Ob diesen Platz dann ein Hecht oder ein anderer Raubfisch einnimmt sei ersteinmal dahingestellt.
> Ich kann nichts zur Maas sagen, aber oft kommen Zander mit den Bedingungen in ausgebauten Flüssen besser zurecht wie der Hecht. (Laichplätze, Lebensraum)
> Weiter bewohnen Hechte, weniger die Freiwasserzonen und werden sicherlich von Uferanglern leichter gefangen.
> ...




Nun, mir ging es um Deine Aussage, dass die Entnahme von Zandern die Hechtbestände stützt. Ich denke, dass der Einfluss der Angler auf den Fischbestand ab einer gewissen Gewässergröße zu vernachlässigen ist.
Wie Du richtigerweise schreibst, verändern sich manche (viele) Gewässer. Das ist der Grund für den Wechsel in den Populationsdichten. Und dem hat die unterlegenere Art auf Dauer nichts entgegenzusetzen. Daher bleibt die Frage, ob Besatzmaßnahmen Sinn machen, wenn eine Fischart auf Grund solcher Veränderungen nicht mehr in der Lage sein sollte, einen stabilen Bestand zu produzieren.
Weiter kann man bei gravierenden Veränderungen davon ausgehen, dass der Bestand über kurz oder lang sowieso zurückgeht, was eindeutig *für* eine Entnahme spricht.


----------



## BERND2000 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Klar werden da immer Zander sein, nicht viele aber große!
> Aber aufs Thema bezogen ist nicht allein der Angler schuld am rückgang einer Art!


 

Nein, die Veränderungen der Gewässer geben die Richtung vor.
Wir Angler werden in deinem Fall nur das Tempo der Anpassung an die neuen Bedingungen verändern können.
Und Besatz gegen eine natürlichen Anpassung das Bestandes, wird sicher sehr teuer, wobei ein Erfolg dabei nicht sicher ist.


----------



## Sneep (13. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Hallo,

ein paar Fakten zur Maas. 

Hier kenne ich die Bestandssituation durch E-Befischungen und Kontakt zu den Mitgliedern der entsprechenden Gremien  recht gut. 

Es ist unstrittig, dass zur Zeit eine deutliche Verschiebung im Artenspektrum fest zu stellen ist.

Die Biomasse hat deutlich abgenommen. 

Zu den Verlierern zählen Arten wie Ukelei , Aal und Zander, Gewinner sind Hecht, Rapfen und Waller im Besonderen. 

Die Gründe liegen für mich eindeutig bei den geänderten Lebensbedingungen in der Maas. 

Was hat sich geändert?

1.) Die Maas ist durch den Bau von Kläranlagen in Belgien nicht mehr so nährstoffreich, schlecht für die Ukelei.

2.) Die Maas hat sich  deutlich erwärmt. In diesem Sommer haben wir Spitzenwerte bis 28 Grad gemessen, gut für den Waller.

3.) Die Maas ist deutlich klarer geworden durch den Bau von Kläranlagen, aber auch  durch neue Pflanzenschutzmittel, welche die Algen abtöten, gut für Hecht und Rapfen, schlecht für Zander. 

Man sieht daran, dass es für jede Verschiebung im Artenspektrum eine Erklärung durch Änderungen im Fluss selbst gibt.

Es werden aber auch Verhaltensänderungen der Fische beobachtet. Kamen früher die Rotaugen, Ukelei und Brassen zum Überwintern in die Hafen, so verbleiben sie heute im Fluss. Als Grund nimmt man den Jagddruck durch die Kormorane in den Häfen an.

Sicher kommt auch die selektive Entnahme durch Angler hinzu, das ist aber im Falle der Maas nicht die Hauptursache.

Selbst die bösen Berufsfischer sind es diesmal nicht. 
Diese haben auf der Maas lediglich Fischrechte auf Aal.

Zander und Co. bleiben für die Angler. 

Zu denken gibt aber der Fall eines Berufsfischers an der Sandmaas, der ganz offiziell, Anglern anbietet ihnen ihre Zander ab zu kaufen. Wenn dann "Anglergruppen" mit bis zu 50 Zandern anrücken, kann man sich den Rest denken. 

Wenn hier die Quappe als Aufsteiger genannt wird, fände ich das zwar schön, das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Die Quappe ist allein schon durch die zunehmende Erwärmung der Flüsse in ihrer Existenz gefährdet. 

Die Tiere beginnen erst bei +4 Grad Wassertemperatur mit dem Laichen. Eine gute Entwicklung der Eier erfordert noch tiefere Temperaturen. Die Art ist in Flüssen zur Fortpflanzung auf Hochwässer zur Laichzeit im Winter angewiesen.

Vor wenigen Jahren war das durch das Abschmelzen großer Schneemassen auch gegeben. Wo gibt es heute im Mittelgebirge noch große Schneemassen?

Ich möchte aber ein anderes Beispiel zur Diskussion stellen.

Vor etlichen Jahren war Irland in aller Munde, ganze deutsche Angelvereine führen dorthin zum Hechtangeln. Dann sah man in den Angelzeitschriften die 150 entnommenen Hechte auf dem Foto liegen. Das habe ich aber seit Jahren nicht mehr gelesen. Kennt da jemand die Fakten? Ist der Bestand noch vorhanden?

@ Bernd2000


Doch, es gibt Gewässer mit Hechtüberbestand!

Voraussetzung sind aber Besatzfehler. Wenn ich einen besseren Gartenteich mit 200 Hechten von 50 cm Länge besetze, habe ich einen Überbestand. 

Da reguliert sich auch nichts mehr von selbst. 

Bei einem natürlichen Bestand oder bei Besatz mit Brut, hast du aber recht.

Sneep


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Nein, die Veränderungen der Gewässer geben die Richtung vor.
> Wir Angler werden in deinem Fall nur das Tempo der Anpassung an die neuen Bedingungen verändern können.
> Und Besatz gegen eine natürlichen Anpassung das Bestandes, wird sicher sehr teuer, wobei ein Erfolg dabei nicht sicher ist.




Klar ist das teuer! Deswegen hat der VDSF als erste Amtshandlung den Jahresbeitrag von ehemals 85Euro auf 140Euro angehoben. Ach ja und von Fischereiaufsehern wimmelt es jetzt! Ist nicht persönlich gemeint aber diese Sackgängerei ist zuviel! (gibt sogar ne bestellte hauptberufliche#c) (ich hab da auch mal ein Thema deswegen erstellt) Also ich denke fast das die es schaffen das kein Angler auf keinen fall mehr dazu beitragen kann ein Gewässer zu schädigen oder leer zu Angeln weil keiner mehr an ein VDSF Gewässer will!


----------



## BERND2000 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

@ Sneep
Ja,  zu dem Überbestand in deinem Beispiel gebe ich Dier recht.
Quappen habe ich in Klammern gesetzt, weil ich denke auch sie könnten von denn verbesserten Wasserwerten profitieren.
Problem bleibt aber ihre Vermehrung zumal das Rheinsystem am Rande ihrer Verbreitungzohne liegt.



Irland, stimmt da hört man nicht mehr viel!


@ Ralle, kommt mir vertraut vor deine Aussage!
   Fische zu entnehmen die im veränderten Gewässern nicht mehr selber klarkommen.
(nein, Aussage in meinem Bekanntenkeis nicht von Dier)
Wollen wir aber auf alle Arten verzichten, die in unseren technisch ausgebauten Flüssen zur Zeit nicht alleine überleben können?
Ich denke nicht!
Das würde zuerst wohl bedeuten, den Lachsbesatz einzustellen!
Karpfen, Meerforellen und oft auch den Aal.
Das meintest du aber nicht oder, ist aber die Gegenseite deiner Aussage.

Warum aber soll der Einfluß der Angelei in großen Gewässern keinen Einfluß auf die Artenzusammensetzung haben?
Da fischen schließlich auch viele Angler.
Wie Erfolgreich Angler die Fischbestände ausnutzen kann an den Fanglisten gesehen werden!
Na wie weit überschreiten bei Euch Hechte das Mindestmaß im Durchschnitt?
Bei uns 2cm bis 10cm je nach Angeldruck , wobei 8cm schon selten ist.

Anderes Beispiel
Kleines Gewässer 10 Jahre nicht befischt, mit Hauptfischen Rotfedern, Rotaugen, Hechten u.s.w.
Wie lange wird es dauern bei Freigabe, 3 Großhechte ohne Erfahrung, rauszufischen 1 Tag oder doch eine Woche?

Welche Fische sind zuerst am Futter und stürzen sich auf alles was reinfällt.... Rotfeder oder Rotauge.
Welche dieser Weisfische erhalten jetzt wohl einen Vorteil?
Ich sage nicht das wir alle Fische einer Art fangen, wir verschaffen aber Arten, Vor oder Nachteile im Kampf um Lebensraum.

Ob Angler Einfluß auf die Fischarten im Gewässer nehmen?
Ich sage klar: *Ja.*


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Bernd, Du verwechselst da was.

Für den Lachs haben sich die Lebensbedingungen wieder gebessert, er hat nun eine kleine Chance sich erneut zu etablieren. 
Angestammte Arten, die zwischenzeitlich verschwunden waren, nun aber wieder gute Bedingungen vorfinden, kann und sollte man unterstützen. 

Aber es hätte dem Lachs vor 150 Jahren nichts genutzt, ihn unter besonderen Schutz zu stellen, weil ihm die Lebensgrundlage entzogen wurde. Auch Lachsbesatz hätte damals den Bestand nicht gerettet. 

Das ist heute bei anderen Arten nicht anders.


----------



## Sneep (14. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Hallo,

ich glaube, man muss 2 Sachen trennen. 

Da ist zum einen zu fragen,  ob Angler durch ihre Fänge ein Gewässer schädigen  können und zum andern, ob es insgesamt durch ihr Wirken am Gewässer negative Effekte  gibt.

Bei den Fängen mag es extreme Einzelfälle geben und auch eine gewisse Verschiebung im  Artenspektrum, weil nur bestimmte Arten entnommen werden. 

Ist aber der Lebensraum insgesamt intakt, können Arten unter Umständen zurückgehen, die Art wird  sich aber halten können. 

Hierdurch wir der letzte Hecht nicht eliminiert, zumal der Befischungsdruck zurückgeht, wenn die Fänge ein bestimmtes Maß unterschreiten. 

Es mag sicher extreme Beispiele geben, in der Regel verkraften die Arten das aber.

Kritisch wird es aber immer dann, wenn ich in die Lebensbedingungen der Fische eingreife. Das passiert an fast allen Angelgewässern. Die Einwirkungen reichen vom Rotaugenbesatz bis zur  radikalen Umgestaltung des gesamten Gewässers durch Einbringen der Kombination Karpfen/ Grasfisch. 

Wenn ich meinen See in eine trübe Brühe verwandelt habe, dann hat der Hechtbestand ein Problem. 

In dem See kommen dann Andere einfach besser zurecht.

Vielfach stellen Angler sich das so vor, das die neue Art, sagen wir der Zander, den Hecht wegfrißt. Das ist meistens aber gar nicht der Fall. Er nimmt ihm einfach den Platz und die Nahrung und vermehrt sich  erfolgreicher. 

Diese von Anglern verursachten negativen Einflüsse werden vielfach gar nicht wahrgenommen.

Wer einmal die Gelegenheit hat 2 vergleichbare Gewässer zu betrachten, eines mit und eines ohne anglerische Nutzung, wird sehr rasch erkennen, wo es mehr Fische gibt.

Wenn behauptet wird, ohne uns Angler gäbe es vielerorts keine Fische mehr, dann ist das nicht mehr als frommer Selbstbetrug. 

Ich als Angler, halte die Nutzung von Fischbeständen und die Bewirtschaftung von Gewässern für legitim.
Das hat aber alles im Rahmen zu bleiben und vor allem bilde ich mir nicht ein, dem Gewässer ginge es ohne mich schlechter. 

Durch die von Anglern verursachten Veränderungen an den Gewässern können also sehr wohl Arten lokal verschwinden.

Bestes Beispiel ist die Karausche. Sie wir zur Zeit als "Biotopfisch" Zentnerweise in die Gewässer geschüttet. Dort gibt es aber immer noch die überhöhten Karpfenbestände, derentwegen die Karauschen in diesen Gewässern ausgestorben waren.

Diese Karpfen sind aber nicht von alleine dort hingekommen. 

 SneeP


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Ist alles sehr interessant.
Gestern haben wir unseren großen Weiher (ca. 4ha) abgefischt. Vor Jahren noch dominierten unter den Weißfischarten Rotfedern und v.a. Rotaugen. Nun aber die Überraschung: Kaum mehr diese Fischarten, dafür aber tonnenweiße Brassen. 

Was ist in der Zwischenzeit passiert? Keine Ahnung. Brassen wurden nie besetzt. 
"Irgendwas" muss sich aber getan haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Ist das Kraut im Wasser auch weniger geworden?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist das Kraut im Wasser auch weniger geworden?


 

In dem Weiher gab es eigentlich nie Kraut. Er ist bis 2m tief, hatte immer einen recht hohen Karpfenbestand (obwohl nicht ganz so viele diesmal rauskamen, wie mir scheint), einen recht ausgewogenen Bestand an Hechten / Zandern, ein paar Waller, viele Aale...

Da hat sich über die Jahre eigentlich kaum was verändert. Bis auf die Weißfische eben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Hmmmm . . .

ich frage weil es hier ähnlich war an einem See.
Vor Jahren viel Kraut und Weissfische. Das Kraut wurde von Jaht zu Jahr immer weniger und die Rotfedern und Plötzen auch.

Dafür gab es immer mehr Brassen.
Denen passte das besser mit mehr Freiwasser und heute sind sie Hauptfisch . . . .


----------



## BERND2000 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bernd, Du verwechselst da was.
> 
> Für den Lachs haben sich die Lebensbedingungen wieder gebessert, er hat nun eine kleine Chance sich erneut zu etablieren.
> Angestammte Arten, die zwischenzeitlich verschwunden waren, nun aber wieder gute Bedingungen vorfinden, kann und sollte man unterstützen.
> ...


 
Mag sein, wir reden aneinander vorbei!

Die Flüsse waren jahrelang durch Trübung und Ausbau Zandergewässer, in dem Hechte nicht so gut klar kamen.
Der Hechtbestand erholt sich zur Zeit und das ist gut so.
Das klarere Wasser und der Pflanzenwuchs im Gewässer ermöglichen seine Zunahme im Bestand.
Den Zander wird er aber nicht verdrängen, da dem die weiten leerren Flächen als Lebensraum reichen und die stellen in ausgebauten Gewässern den Hauptlebensraum da. 

Du schreibst, Lachsbesatz hätte seine Bestände nicht retten können!
Das wurde aber, so ab 1880 tatsächlich gemacht, zunächst auch sehr erfolgreich.
Die Mengen an eingebrachten Brütlingen waren gewaltig und die Lachsfänge schnellten ein letztes mal nach oben.
Die Einbrüche kamen ab 1900 mit vortschreitender Querverbauung und der Gewässerverschmutzung.
Das Eigendliche Problem ist aber die Versandung der Laichplätze ausgelöst durch Abholzung, Ackerbau,Flurbereinigung und dem Ausbau der Gewässer.

Bei Euch giebt es zwar Laichmöglichkeiten aber die Lachse können diese nur schlecht erreichen.
Bei uns an der Küste ist die Versandung das Problem.
Hinzu kommt Wasserkraftnutzung und die Fischerei.
Vor Erfindung der Kunststoffe war ein Netz eine Kostbarkeit! Heute kosten einfache Buttnetze(100m) ein Taschengeld und bei Angelschnur ist es genauso.

All das hat den Lachs in Deutschland ausgerottet und jetzt wird versucht mit nicht so gut angepassten Stämmen aus dem Ausland, einen Neubestand aufzubauen.
Bedenke, nur die Abwasserbelastung ist gesunken.
Da muß noch eine Menge gemacht werden,
aber Du hattest ja auch geschrieben eine kleine Chance besteht.
(auch hier können Angler schaden anrichten jeder Fisch zählt unter solchen Bedingungen):c
:vik:
*Lachs2000 hat vieles verbessert,*
*Fischpässe wurden gebaut, Laichpätze angelegt, Kläranlagen u.s.w  *
*Das hat allen Fischen geholfen und den Menschen am Fluß allemal.  *
*(Freizeit, Trinkwasser)#6:l*

Sich selbst erhaltende Lachsbestände sehe ich in nächster Zeit nicht.
Kommt überhaupt ein Projekt in Deutschland ohne Zukauf von Eiern aus?
Ich glaube nicht.

Läuft aber in anderen Ländern auch als Besatzfisch ohne ausreichende natürliche Vermehrung zum Beispiel in vielen Gewässern Schwedens und Dänemark.|rolleyes

@Sneep und FoolishFarmer
Um so mehr freue ich mich wenn ich erfahre, dass es doch einige  geschafft haben.#6


----------



## Bungo (14. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Kommt überhaupt ein Projekt in Deutschland ohne Zukauf von Eiern aus?
> Ich glaube nicht.


Ja.
Die komplette Bewirtschaftung der Lahn-Nebenbäche im Zuge des Rhein/Lachs 2020 Projektes findet ohne Zukauf statt.
Auch bei einigen Andreren bewirtschafteten Bächen wird die Nachzucht ausschließlich mit Rückkehrern realisiert.
Für alle Gewässer kann ich es leider nicht sagen, wenn jemand Interesse hat kann ich es aber in Erfahrung bringen.


----------



## BERND2000 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Bungo schrieb:


> Ja.
> Die komplette Bewirtschaftung der Lahn-Nebenbäche im Zuge des Rhein/Lachs 2020 Projektes findet ohne Zukauf statt.
> Auch bei einigen Andreren bewirtschafteten Bächen wird die Nachzucht ausschließlich mit Rückkehrern realisiert.
> Für alle Gewässer kann ich es leider nicht sagen, wenn jemand Interesse hat kann ich es aber in Erfahrung bringen.


 
Wenn es so ist, dann auch hier.#6 
Danke, an alle Beteiligte.#h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*

Hi,


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vor Jahren viel Kraut und Weissfische. Das Kraut wurde von Jaht zu Jahr immer weniger und die Rotfedern und Plötzen auch.
> 
> Dafür gab es immer mehr Brassen.
> Denen passte das besser mit mehr Freiwasser und heute sind sie Hauptfisch . . . .


Na ob das nicht eher umgekehrt gelaufen ist? 
Die Brassen sind mehr geworden, haben das Gewässer zunehmend eingetrübt, weshalb zuerst die Pflanzen und in Folge davon die Rotfeder/ Rotaugen verschwunden sind. So läuft das leider allzu häufig ab (mitunter eben mit Karpfen statt oder zusätzlich zu den Brassen). 



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Kommt überhaupt ein Projekt in Deutschland ohne Zukauf von Eiern aus?


Servus,
also am Rheinsystem gibt es m.W.n. schon seit Jahren keine zugekaufte Ware mehr. Die Produktion für NRW läuft in Albaum (aus Sieg-Rückkehrern in Buisdorf), für Hessen und RLP produziert der Lachsverein in Haspe aus einer eigener Elterntierhaltung (Jungfische aus dem Rheinsystem) in der mittlerweile dritten (denke ich?) Generation. Zudem gibt es wie an der Lahn auch an vielen anderen Zuläufen kleinere Brutanlagen, die aus Rückkehrern das Besatzmaterial produzieren. 

Aber wir schweifen hier ab...


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Na ob das nicht eher umgekehrt gelaufen ist?
> Die Brassen sind mehr geworden, haben das Gewässer zunehmend eingetrübt, weshalb zuerst die Pflanzen und in Folge davon die Rotfeder/ Rotaugen verschwunden sind. So läuft das leider allzu häufig ab (mitunter eben mit Karpfen statt oder zusätzlich zu den Brassen).



Nene . .#d

Der See war nie besonders klar. Er  ist nur 2 Meter tief, ein Flachlandsee eben.

Früher gab es auch viele Schleien neben den Rotaugen und -federn.
Die findet man auch nicht mehr. 
Anfangs waren die Brassen sehr selten. Man fing kaum welche. Innerhalb von zwei, drei Jahren war der See fast komplett krautfrei und dann wurden die Brassen mehr.
Von Jahr zu Jahr, bis kaum noch etwas anderes zu fangen war . . .


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. November 2010)

*AW: Können Angler Gewässer leer fischen bzw. schaden zufügen?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nene . .#d
> 
> Der See war nie besonders klar.


Hab ich auch nicht gesagt. Aber zwischen klar und praktisch lichtfrei gibt es viele Abstufungen in denen noch Pflanzen vorkommen.
Die Pflanzen verschwinden eigentlich nicht von alleine...
Und das die Gründeltätigkeit der Brassen selbige schädigt ist unbestritten.

Aber ich kenne das Gewässer natürlich nicht. #c


----------

